# Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God! (Updated: Oct 09/05) Spoiler Free Thread



## Knightfall

From FilmForce's website:


> *A Dungeons & Dragons Sequel?*
> _Paris Hilton may star._
> 
> June 24, 2004 - The _Dungeons & Dragons_ film may have been a colossal failure, but producer Joel Silver still sees opportunity in the fantasy-world franchise. Dark Horizons reports that a sequel is in the planning stages, and that heiress-cum-actress Paris Hilton may have a starring role.
> 
> The news was broken by Paris herself during an appearance on 710 KCMO in Kansas. Hilton has been working for Silver on her new horror film _House of Wax_ and impressed the producer enough that he asked her to consider _Dungeons & Dragons II_. Justin Whalin is also likely to reprise his character from the first film.
> 
> _"Sounds like fun, I'll get dirty,"_ Paris reportedly said about the proposed sequel. No other details about the film have been released yet.
> 
> -- Paul Davidson




Paris Hilton is not in this movie! [Thank the maker!]


----------



## Khayman

I read this yesterday, and I cried then, too.


----------



## your father is

*awful*

^Frankly, I think it's a good fit, and just what a sequel to that awful, bad, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, awful, craptacularly stinky, awful, awful, movie deserves.


----------



## Kai Lord

Well its official.  We'll _never_ see that D&D movie we've all been waiting for.  We'll never see an epic live action film that actually brings to life elves, halflings, orcs, dwarves, rangers, battles with trolls in dungeons, badass undead riding nightmarish mounts, awesome battles and intimate drama in a fantasy setting.

Oh well.  I guess such an event will just have to live on in our dreams.


----------



## Fast Learner

We hashed through this (Paris Hilton, the future of the series) pretty good a few weeks ago in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92128


----------



## Knightfall

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> We hashed through this (Paris Hilton, the future of the series) pretty good a few weeks ago in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92128




You know, I had a feeling there had already been a thread on this. I missed it cuz I spent a lot of the last few months in 'limited EN World time mode'.

Ah well,

KF72


----------



## hierogrammate

**shakes head**

Um, doesn't Hasbro/WotC have any SAYING at all in this? Since it is their franchise, since they have MONEY invested in D&D and its image, shouldn't they want the movie to indirectly increase the exposure and profits from the game? Why on earth don't they put their collective foot down (over the producer's face, preferrably) and demand the creation of something of quality attached to the D&D brand? Or are the suits at Hasbro/WotC just as clueless and spaced out as the people involved in making the new movie? I hope not... I mean, if they get great writers to write novels of quality and depth, and let guys like Bioware create PC games of quality and depth, why can't they get it right in the film department? Why can't they get a director and producer with both feet on the ground, for crying out loud?

I'm a DM and will continue to play D&D regardless of the movie(s)... but not doing the movie the way it SHOULD be, not treating the project with the respect it deserves, feels like a terrible waste of money, to say the least... 

It doesn't make any sense. *stares out into space* It...doesn't...makes... sense...

E.


----------



## Swoop109

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Well its official.  We'll _never_ see that D&D movie we've all been waiting for.  We'll never see an epic live action film that actually brings to life elves, halflings, orcs, dwarves, rangers, battles with trolls in dungeons, badass undead riding nightmarish mounts, awesome battles and intimate drama in a fantasy setting.
> 
> Oh well.  I guess such an event will just have to live on in our dreams.



So, what was the LotR films all about?


----------



## feydras

I couldn't care less if Paris Hilton is in it or not.  What kills me is that Justin Whalin is returning.  His character was the worst thing in a horrible movie.  For those who don't remember he was the stupid, bumbling side kick of the hero.

- Feydras


----------



## Dark Jezter

feydras said:
			
		

> I couldn't care less if Paris Hilton is in it or not.  What kills me is that Justin Whalin is returning.  His character was the worst thing in a horrible movie.  For those who don't remember he was the stupid, bumbling side kick of the hero.
> 
> - Feydras



 I thought that the sidekick was one of the Wayans brothers.


----------



## Paragon Kobold

I have this idea for how I would make the perfect D&D movie. 

Buy a lot of leftover props and masks and stuff from the Lord of the Ring
 movies ( and maybe a few other movies, like Troy and Gladiator). Base the script 
on a transcript of people playing a classic adventure. (Keep on the Borderlands
would be just right.) Hire unknown actors, or just use a bunch of stuntmen and live roleplayers.

This would give us a low-budget movie that roleplayers would enjoy, while the public in general 
will be totally mystified. Which is basically what D&D is about anyway.

But it would be a lot better than what we are getting.


----------



## Dark Jezter

Swoop109 said:
			
		

> So, what was the LotR films all about?



 Kai Lord was being sarcastic.


----------



## Zappo

Paragon Kobold said:
			
		

> I have this idea for how I would make the perfect D&D movie.
> 
> Buy a lot of leftover props and masks and stuff from the Lord of the Ring
> movies ( and maybe a few other movies, like Troy and Gladiator). Base the script
> on a transcript of people playing a classic adventure. (Keep on the Borderlands
> would be just right.) Hire unknown actors, or just use a bunch of stuntmen and live roleplayers.
> 
> This would give us a low-budget movie that roleplayers would enjoy, while the public in general
> will be totally mystified. Which is basically what D&D is about anyway.
> 
> But it would be a lot better than what we are getting.



Mismatched props, terrible acting, the plot of a dungeon crawl and, I assume from the low budget, bad FX? It doesn't sound too different from the real D&D movie.


----------



## Krieg

As horrible as Paris Hilton is I can't help but think that _physically_ she is perfect to play Lady Alamathea in the Last Unicorn live action film. There is something almost inhuman about the way she looks that reminds me very strongly of the character from the cartoon version of the film.







I would post a picture of Paris for comparison, but unfortunately it is nearly impossible to find one where it doesn't look she just performed some unspeakable act for money...


----------



## Truth Seeker

Krieg said:
			
		

> As horrible as Paris Hilton is I can't help but think that _physically_ she is perfect to play Lady Alamathea in the Last Unicorn live action film. There is something almost inhuman about the way she looks that reminds me very strongly of the character from the cartoon version of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would post a picture of Paris for comparison, but unfortunately it is nearly impossible to find one where it doesn't look she just performed some unspeakable act for money...



She is a 'Hilton', what do you expect???  LOL


----------



## Enchantress

.....Well, you all know my oppinions on miss Hilton already.....Actually, I'm just posting so that I can celebrate my 400th post.  *I do a little victory dance in my chair*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm just posting so that I can celebrate my 400th post.  *I do a little victory dance in my chair*




400 posts?    I do that before breakfast! 

(Honestly though congratulations!  )


----------



## Enchantress

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 400 posts?    I do that before breakfast!




brag, Brag, BRAG!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Enchantress said:
			
		

> brag, Brag, BRAG!!!



Not really.   Just the truth, truth, TRUTH!


----------



## Ranger REG

Khayman said:
			
		

> I read this yesterday, and I cried then, too.



Old news. Already ranted. On to the next agenda.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt

Is Cortney Solomon involved? Do we know anything, anything at all, about this aside from the P.H. level of the flick?


----------



## Ranger REG

Courtney Solomon still have the film right.


----------



## Chimera

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> heiress-cum-actress Paris Hilton




(snort) **giggle**

Three things on her resume, eh?


----------



## Chimera

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Is Cortney Solomon involved?




Ahhhh!

Oh wait.  For a minute I read that as Courtney _Love_.

Figured for a second that as long as they already had Paris Hilton, they'd completely skank up the film...


----------



## Truth Seeker

Chimera said:
			
		

> Ahhhh!
> 
> Oh wait. For a minute I read that as Courtney _Love_.
> 
> Figured for a second that as long as they already had Paris Hilton, they'd completely skank up the film...



Mercy...stop dreaming.


----------



## Acid_crash

Despite Paris in the movie, could it be worse than the first one???

I would rather have Paris in the movie than that woman who played the dark elf or that child princess in the first one...  she couldn't be worse, could she?

On another side, does anybody know what this movie will be about?


----------



## Chimera

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Mercy...stop dreaming.




Dreaming?  No, _Nightmare_.  Both those two in the project and I'd be forced to start a guerilla movement to stop the movie from being made.

Geez, next thing you know, they'd sign Tom Arnold and Tom Green...


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Might as well throw Carrot Top into that mix.


----------



## Henry

It can't be any worse (unless sock puppets are somehow involved), so let's just wait and see.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Henry said:
			
		

> It can't be any worse (unless sock puppets are somehow involved), so let's just wait and see.



 ......and how do they stink when worn


----------



## Ranger REG

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Despite Paris in the movie, could it be worse than the first one???



By associating her name with the second film, it is automatically worse.




			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I would rather have Paris in the movie than that woman who played the dark elf or that child princess in the first one...  she couldn't be worse, could she?



Compared to the actress that portrayed the elf ranger, Paris is worse.

I mean, you gotta be on acid to consider Paris's acting qualification, even if she's casting for a Troma "B" films.


----------



## LostSoul

I'll go against the majority here and say Cool.

I like Paris Hilton.  She's funny.


----------



## Frostmarrow

I'm okay with Paris Hilton, Justin Whalin, Courtney Solomon, Steve Urkel or whomever
-AS LONG AS THEY DON'T USE THE DWARF FOR COMIC RELIEF.


----------



## Dark Jezter

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> I'm okay with Paris Hilton, Justin Whalin, Courtney Solomon, Steve Urkel or whomever
> -AS LONG AS THEY DON'T USE THE DWARF FOR COMIC RELIEF.



 You mean the dwarf that's just as tall as the humans are?


----------



## Truth Seeker

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I'll go against the majority here and say Cool.
> 
> I like Paris Hilton. She's funny.



Funny how?? In Bed? (sorry, couldn't help that ) Nothing against her personally, but what star quality could she bring to this...ah...uhm, film?


----------



## reanjr

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Well its official.  We'll _never_ see that D&D movie we've all been waiting for.  We'll never see an epic live action film that actually brings to life elves, halflings, orcs, dwarves, rangers, battles with trolls in dungeons, badass undead riding nightmarish mounts, awesome battles and intimate drama in a fantasy setting.
> 
> Oh well.  I guess such an event will just have to live on in our dreams.




Wasn't that called Lord of the Rings?

Except for the mounts.

But that Cave Troll thing was D&D straight up.  It was even turn-based (don't believe me, watch it again)


----------



## Sketchpad

Honestly, I didn't mind the movie ... thought it was a lot of fun.  My quibbles were minor ones (like the Elf, the Dwarf's height and, as much as I like him, having Tom Baker as an elf).  If they could beef up the effects a bit, take Paris and give her a brainless role (like a princess that needs to be saved or some such) and then have a few other actors with a bit better casting, I think it'd be an okay movie.  Mind you, I'd like to see a nice, big production of one of the iconic modules (mm .. Ravenloft), but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## tecnowraith

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> On another side, does anybody know what this movie will be about?




Yeah it is the exact same plot and story of the first film but now we have a black pearl instead of a staff and a black dragon instead of read and gold ones.

They should write a whole new story andset in a different world, instead of rehash the old one. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ranger REG

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Honestly, I didn't mind the movie ... thought it was a lot of fun.  My quibbles were minor ones (like the Elf, the Dwarf's height and, as much as I like him, having Tom Baker as an elf).  If they could beef up the effects a bit, take Paris and give her a brainless role (like a princess that needs to be saved or some such) and then have a few other actors with a bit better casting, I think it'd be an okay movie.  Mind you, I'd like to see a nice, big production of one of the iconic modules (mm .. Ravenloft), but I doubt that'll happen.



I can only accept Paris for a 3-second cameo and she does not speak. If she utters a sound, even a moan, I'll send a bounty hunter after Courtney Solomon and Joel Silver.


----------



## Knightfall

*Plot Summary*

Taken right from the IMDb webpage...

*Plot Summary for
Dungeons & Dragons: The Sequel (2005)*
_DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS: THE SEQUEL_ is based upon the highly successful role playing game, _DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS_. The sequel's adventure tells the story of an evil wizard who steals a black orb which controls a sleeping black dragon. An aspiring sorceress and a decorated warrior are summoned to defend the kingdom as evil forces lay waste. A battle for control of the kingdom unfolds in this classic tale of good vs. evil.


----------



## Wombat

Okay, bear with me on this one, but I truly believe this second one CANNOT be worse.

Why so?  Here are my thoughts.

In the first one you had big buildup, a lot of hope and some actual actors.  The movie then proceeded to suck dirty swamp water.

On the other hand, this one will have no real buildup, absolutely no hope, and pathetic actors.  Yes, the movie will be terrible, but since our expectations are so low, IT WILL ACTUALLY SEEM GOOD IN COMPARISON!

...come to think of it, that's not really good news, is it...?

Hey, it least it'll probably end up straight-to-disc...


----------



## Truth Seeker

Wombat said:
			
		

> Okay, bear with me on this one, but I truly believe this second one CANNOT be worse.
> 
> Why so? Here are my thoughts.
> 
> In the first one you had big buildup, a lot of hope and some actual actors. The movie then proceeded to suck dirty swamp water.
> 
> On the other hand, this one will have no real buildup, absolutely no hope, and pathetic actors. Yes, the movie will be terrible, but since our expectations are so low, IT WILL ACTUALLY SEEM GOOD IN COMPARISON!
> 
> ...come to think of it, that's not really good news, is it...?
> 
> Hey, it least it'll probably end up straight-to-disc...



ROFL


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Taken right from the IMDb webpage...
> 
> *Plot Summary for
> Dungeons & Dragons: The Sequel (2005)*
> _DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS: THE SEQUEL_ is based upon the highly successful role playing game, _DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS_. The sequel's adventure tells the story of an evil wizard who steals a black orb which controls a sleeping black dragon. An aspiring sorceress and a decorated warrior are summoned to defend the kingdom as evil forces lay waste. A battle for control of the kingdom unfolds in this classic tale of good vs. evil.



Dragons again??????

Like get a life, and seek something else...maybe Ms. Hilton...wait, strike that thought *shivers*


----------



## Acid_crash

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Taken right from the IMDb webpage...
> 
> *Plot Summary for
> Dungeons & Dragons: The Sequel (2005)*
> _DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS: THE SEQUEL_ is based upon the highly successful role playing game, _DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS_. The sequel's adventure tells the story of an evil wizard who steals a black orb which controls a sleeping black dragon. An aspiring sorceress and a decorated warrior are summoned to defend the kingdom as evil forces lay waste. A battle for control of the kingdom unfolds in this classic tale of good vs. evil.




That's a better plot than the first movie at least.  As long as they don't use beholders as guard dogs


----------



## Acid_crash

Wombat said:
			
		

> Okay, bear with me on this one, but I truly believe this second one CANNOT be worse.
> 
> Why so?  Here are my thoughts.
> 
> In the first one you had big buildup, a lot of hope and some actual actors.  The movie then proceeded to suck dirty swamp water.
> 
> On the other hand, this one will have no real buildup, absolutely no hope, and pathetic actors.  Yes, the movie will be terrible, but since our expectations are so low, IT WILL ACTUALLY SEEM GOOD IN COMPARISON!
> 
> ...come to think of it, that's not really good news, is it...?
> 
> Hey, it least it'll probably end up straight-to-disc...




LMAO  

That is funny and probably oh so very very true.  

I would say that the first one did have high hopes and expecations, and this one has absolutely none so anything will probably meet our expectations, and maybe even exceed them a bit.


----------



## Templetroll

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> That's a better plot than the first movie at least.  As long as they don't use beholders as guard dogs





Okay, so Paris Hilton is the sorceress, Jack Black would be great as the Eeeevil wizard and the guy who was the thief in the first one is the decorated warrior, but we know he is a bit of a coward.  

Do you think Snails gets resurrected for this one?

Since they already messed up beholders, what monster will they screw up this time?  I think it will be green slime or trolls.  Supposedly they had worked on a real dungeon sequence so expect them to use what leftover set and script they have for that.


----------



## Mouseferatu

feydras said:
			
		

> I couldn't care less if Paris Hilton is in it or not.  What kills me is that Justin Whalin is returning.  His character was the worst thing in a horrible movie.  For those who don't remember he was the stupid, bumbling side kick of the hero.
> 
> - Feydras




Justin Whalin was the main character, Ridley. Marlon Wayans was Snails, the bumbling sidekick.

Who, while annoying, was nowhere _near_ the worst thing in the movie. I think the title of "Worst" has to go to Jeremy Irons and/or Thora Birch. Why? Because we _know_ they can both act, and act well. So why didn't they? I actually cringed every time one of them attempted to deliver a line.


----------



## Sketchpad

Why didn't Thora and Jeremy act well?  Well, according to some of the talk shows around the time of the first movie, they both admitted that they looked at the movie as a joke ... Thora Birch was even insulted when given a copy of the 3e rules IIRC.  Personally, I think I'd rather see Paris Hilton in the role that Thora played ... at least that way the actress would try and play a character


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Thora Birch was even insulted when given a copy of the 3e rules IIRC.






Damn, and I had always assumed that Thora was pretty cool... just need to remind myself that she isn't the character that she played in Ghost World, and that I should probably stop sending her naked pictures of me wielding a katana.  I'll only do it once a week from now on, I swear!


----------



## Ranger REG

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Why didn't Thora and Jeremy act well?  Well, according to some of the talk shows around the time of the first movie, they both admitted that they looked at the movie as a joke ... Thora Birch was even insulted when given a copy of the 3e rules IIRC.  Personally, I think I'd rather see Paris Hilton in the role that Thora played ... at least that way the actress would try and play a character



Really? I thought Thora considering being shot in this film as a vacation from the drama-heavy _American Beauty._

* pauses *

Why couldn't we get Mena Suvari instead of Paris Hilton?


----------



## Ranger REG

Sketchpad said:
			
		

> Personally, I think I'd rather see Paris Hilton in the role that Thora played ... at least that way the actress would try and play a character



Because Paris Hilton IS a character, but in the wrong time period and genre.


----------



## Mark

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I think the title of "Worst" has to go to Jeremy Irons and/or Thora Birch. Why? Because we _know_ they can both act, and act well.




They made me sad...


----------



## Ranger REG

All the fingers point to Courtney Solomon. He directed the actors to go over-the-top, or in the case of Thora Birch, let her lackluster performance slide through.


----------



## ElMorte

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Since they already messed up beholders, what monster will they screw up this time?  I think it will be green slime or trolls.  Supposedly they had worked on a real dungeon sequence so expect them to use what leftover set and script they have for that.




They will kill a Tarrasque with nothing more than a pointy stick...


----------



## Zulithe

Well naturally the sequel will have Dragon(s) in it, what else? Would you go see a movie with "boobies" in the title if it didn't show a few?  I really don't think the sequel could be any worse than the original so I'm gonna remain cautiously optimistic 

ElMorte: pointy stick of Magical Beast Bane +5 on a roll of 20 while the Tarrasque is, uh, sleeping! And suffering from a cold. And the day before was almost finished off by a Pit Fiend. Maybe.


----------



## Knightfall

Some confirmed information from the films Co-Producer, Steve Richards, as posted on the _IMDb Dungeons and Dragons: The Sequel messageboard_ by HighlanderTM. Note the information under 'theatrical release'. - KF72

=======================================
by - HighlanderTM (Sun Apr 25 07:50:11)

UPDATED Sun Apr 25 07:53:11 

--------------------------------------------------
Here's the basic information on the film: 

*Director:* Gerry Lively 
*Producer:* Joel Silver 
*Co-Producer:* Steve Richards _(and steve, if you are reading this, DO let us know if you have been promoted to Producer...)_
*D.P:* Douglas Milsome 
*Screenplay:* Unknown. 

*Location:* Lithuania. 
*Budget:* $15 million _(yes, $15m!)_ 
*Theatrical release:* Only in the US. Going straight to DVD in foreign countries. 

As for the cast, no word from any of the official websites... 

For further info. contact Silver Pictures) on: *818 954 4490*. Mr Richards was normally the person i talked to... 

And keep reading Total Film magazine here in the UK!
=======================================


----------



## Mark

HighlanderTM said:
			
		

> *Location:* Lithuania.
> *Budget:* $15 million _(yes, $15m!)_
> *Theatrical release:* Only in the US. Going straight to DVD in foreign countries.




So the Lithuanian extras can't even watch themselves on the big screen...?

Hardly seems fair...


----------



## Krug

Some more info: Not sure what hasn't been covered - 
http://www.worldmoviemag.com/index.php?request=News&key=396


----------



## Zulithe

Thank you, Krug.

So the title will be Dungeons and Dragons 11:The Elemental Might. Was that unknown up until this point?

Mark Dymond sounds very excited and I wish him the best. I just don't want this movie to ruin whatever blossoming career that he _could_ otherwise develop by not doing this movie. 

I'm still optimistic about this film though. If it's bad, that's fine, I actually like bad movies. I just don't like them to be ridiculously misguided. Like their treatment of beholders in the first D&D movie.

I try to think of the first D&D movie in terms of a badly ran session of D&D, you know, with one of those first-timer DMs.



> The fantasy adventure, to be shot on high definition video, will be directed by Gerry Lively. The films original faces Justin Whalin and Zoë McKellan will resume their original roles and join Dymond in the line-up.



I kinda liked Zoe in the first one. Anyway, it looks like she needs the work. According to her IMDB page she hasn't been in any feature films or television appearances since the first D&D.  Kinda feel bad for her


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Woe....is the pain...*

I think I am going to be sick....


----------



## Armin D. Sykes

Zulithe said:
			
		

> I kinda liked Zoe in the first one. Anyway, it looks like she needs the work. According to her IMDB page she hasn't been in any feature films or television appearances since the first D&D.  Kinda feel bad for her




Don't feel sorry for her, she's been working steadily with a regular gig on the tv show JAG. She's not going hungry   

Armin


----------



## Bass Puppet

You know, at first I actually cared they were making a 2nd D&D movie and I have to admit, I would like to see a more positive image of D&D and Pro-Fantasy movies in the mainstream. AND after several responses from other users of this board, I was convinced that I couldn't make a better movie myself.  Therefore, i'm not entitled to an opinion, which I now fully embrace. I admit, I not a great joke writer, nor am I a good comedy writer. Heck, I fail everytime I write a campy script. But yet I still try to be funny and looking back at the first movie, wow, what a brilliant satire of D&D.

So, this time, I'll be there opening night, taking notes from the masters so that I'll have my stand-up material ready for the comedy clubs. Man, I'm already looking forward to this masterpiece.

I just need to know if this is going to be 2nd edition since it's the 2nd movie?


----------



## Knightfall

Krug said:
			
		

> Some more info: Not sure what hasn't been covered -
> http://www.worldmoviemag.com/index.php?request=News&key=396




That's definitely news to me. Thanks for the info MR. Newshound. 

Here's what the link says for those so inclined not to follow every link:
--------------------------------------------

*DYMOND TAKES ON DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS *   
_2004-07-19 : 16:03:48_

*South African actor Mark Dymond has been confirmed as the lead role in Dungeons and Dragons II:The Elemental Might.*

Dymond, who left London on Sunday to start shooting in Lithuania, exclusively told *World Movie Magazine* that he is ‘very, very excited’.

This is the first big role for Mark, who has previously had roles in British comedy _Blackball_ and _Die Another Day_. Unfortunately, the auditions clashed with his holiday last month and he had to forgo his Euro2004 tickets in Portugal, but after winning the role he concedes: _“It was the best holiday I never had.”_

Dymond will be playing the good guy in the sequel based upon the successful role-playing game. Part 2 tells the story of an evil wizard who steals a black orb that controls a sleeping black dragon. An aspiring sorceress and a decorated warrior are summoned to defend the kingdom as evil forces lay waste. It’s the classic case of good versus evil as the battle for the control of the kingdom unfolds.

Scheduled to start filming on July 26 in Vilnius, Lithuania, Zink Entertainment, a division of Joel Silver's Silver Pictures, which produced the first film, is acting as the service producer for WorldWidePictures (WWP).

Screen Daily reports that Warner Home Video has already picked up distribution for the USA and certain other territories, with world sales being handled by First Look Media.

The fantasy adventure, to be shot on high definition video, will be directed by Gerry Lively. The films original faces Justin Whalin and Zoë McKellan will resume their original roles and join Dymond in the line-up.

WWP's managing director and producer Wolfgang Esenwein cites the reason for backing the film as _“the subject appeals to young and adult fantasy and role-game enthusiasts.”_


----------



## Henry

Good God.   

_Hello, Hope and Prayer? This is Henry.

Cancel those dinner plans.

Thanks. Maybe next movie, huh?

Yeah, you too.

Bye!_


----------



## Acid_crash

At least the latest report doesn't mention Paris Hilton...maybe that was a rumor to scare us.


----------



## Henry

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> ...maybe that was a rumor to scare us.




If that was the purpose, they didn't need it.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> At least the latest report doesn't mention Paris Hilton...maybe that was a rumor to scare us.



Then again, they could be filming her scenes in secret, like the damsel in distress to be eaten by a monster bit ...who knows.


----------



## erian_7

> Scheduled to start filming on July 26 in Vilnius, Lithuania...




Well, there's at least one good thing about the movie.  Lithuania has some absolutely stunning castles and other medieval to work with (although the one in Vilnius is a bit more on the "ruins" side).  Nice countryside, too.  I recommend a visit to anyone looking for a less expensive European vacation.  Hmm, I'll have to get my Lithuanian friends to check this out...


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

God not again...not again!!!!!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt

Well, it's not a lost cause yet. The failures of the first were almost entirely due to the poor direction/writing of Courtney Solomon and without his involvement, maybe this will be a set up to something along the lines of Conan or Dragonslayer. Not LotR, but not as bad as a kick in the pants.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Funny how?? In Bed? (sorry, couldn't help that ) Nothing against her personally, but what star quality could she bring to this...ah...uhm, film?




Well with her, we'll find out what low light vision looks like. Oh wait. That already happened. Never thought it'd be so... green.


----------



## Ranger REG

Armin D. Sykes said:
			
		

> Don't feel sorry for her, she's been working steadily with a regular gig on the tv show JAG. She's not going hungry



She looks pretty good for a Petty Officer, in and out of uniform.


----------



## Ranger REG

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Well, it's not a lost cause yet. The failures of the first were almost entirely due to the poor direction/writing of Courtney Solomon and without his involvement, maybe this will be a set up to something along the lines of Conan or Dragonslayer. Not LotR, but not as bad as a kick in the pants.



But can we be certain that he will not be involved? I mean it is already bad enough that he is the one with the film right.

I want a press release statement from him or his Agent stating he will not actively participate in the production of the sequel.


----------



## Zappo

Well, uhm, it's not like Gerry Lively has much of a history as a director. IMDB lists five movies, of which three are around 3, one is 5.8, and one hasn't even received enough votes to compute an average.


----------



## Knightfall

Zappo said:
			
		

> Well, uhm, it's not like Gerry Lively has much of a history as a director. IMDB lists five movies, of which three are around 3, one is 5.8, and one hasn't even received enough votes to compute an average.




Gerry Lively has been mainly a Cinematographer for most of his career. And many of the movies are monster movies. As a Cinematographer, Lively has worked on such films as _Waxwork_ (1988), _Hellraiser III: Hell on Earth_ (1992), _Waxwork II: Lost in Time_ (1992), _Return of the Living Dead III_ (1993), _Necronomicon_ (1994), _Hellraiser: Bloodline_ (1996), _Mother_ (1996), _The Brylcreem Boys_ (1998), _Cutaway_ (2000), and _In Enemy Hands_ (2004).

Now, I not saying those movies are great, or even what some people would call good, but it shows that Lively has had steady work in the industry. How he does on the new D&D movie remains to be seen.

BTW, Dungeons and Dragons II is now in the process of filming. (It's status was updated July 26th on IMDb.) I think that the producers are intentionally keeping this movie's progress low key.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Viking Bastard

15 million? That's like one hollywood star's paycheck.


----------



## Knightfall

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> 15 million? That's like one hollywood star's paycheck.




Funny. Sad, but funny.  

And who knows, maybe the movie will be allocated more money. Not likely but we can always hope.


----------



## Knightfall

*Cast Update!*

It looks like the producers are mainly going with unknown actors for the movie (at least compared to Hollywood actors). Here is the cast list so far and the name of the character the actor is playing.

Mark Dymond -- Berek
Clemency Burton-Hill -- Melora
Lucy Gaskell -- Ormaline
Henry Goodman -- Dorian
Roy Marsden -- Oberon

I have a feeling Clemency Burton-Hill will be portraying the sorceress in the storyline. I have a feeling Paris Hilton won't be in this movie (Whew!)

*Filmography for Clemency Burton-Hill*
>> "La Femme Musketeer" (2003) (mini) TV Series .... Marie Mancini 
>> Until Death (2002) .... Emma
... aka From the Grave (2002) 
>> Hit List (2000) .... Nicky 
>> Last of the Blonde Bombshells, The (2000) (TV) .... Young Vera
>> "Dream Team" (1997) TV Series .... Georgina Jacobs (1997-1998) 
>> Higher Mortals, The (1993) .... Melissa 
>> Emily's Ghost (1992) .... Kelly

*Filmography for Henry Goodman (since 2000)*
>> Colour Me Kubrick (2004) (post-production) .... Mordecai
>> Out On a Limb (2004) .... Felix Limb 
>> Life and Death of Peter Sellers, The (2004) .... Dennis Selinger 
>> Mayor of Casterbridge, The (2003) (TV) .... Joshua Jopp 
>> Final Curtain, The (2002) 
>> Hamilton Mattress (2001) (TV) (voice) .... Feldwick C. Hackenbush 
>> Merchant of Venice, The (2001) (TV) .... Shylock 
>> Dalziel and Pascoe: Secrets of the Dead (2001) (TV) .... Dr. Robert Silwood 
>> Murder Rooms: The Photographer's Chair (2001) (TV) .... De Meyer 
>> Dirty Tricks (2000) (TV) .... Thomas 
>> Arabian Nights (2000) (TV) .... Sultan Billah

*More about Henry Goodman*
* He has performed with the Royal National Theatre.
* He was awarded the Laurence Olivier Theatre Award in 1993 (1992 season) for Best Actor in a Musical for Assassins.
* He was awarded the Laurence Olivier Theatre Award in 2000 (1999 season) for Best Actor for his performance in The Merchant of Venice at the Royal National Theatre, Cottesloe stage.
* He was nominated for a 1998 Laurence Olivier Theatre Award for Best Actor in a Musical of 1997 for his performance in Chicago.
* He was awarded the 1999 London Critics Circle Theatre Award (Drama) for Best Actor for his performance in The Merchant of Venice performed at the Royal National Theatre.
* Graduated from RADA.
* An Associate Member of RADA.

*Filmography for Roy Marsden (since 1990)*
>> King Solomon's Mines (2004) (TV) .... Captain Good
>> Certain Justice, A (1998) (TV) .... Commander Adam Dalgliesh 
>> "Original Sin" (1996) TV Series .... Adam Dalgliesh 
>> Dangerous Lady (1995) .... Boyd Templeton 
>> Mind to Murder, A (1995) (TV) .... Commander Adam Dalgliesh 
>> Last Vampyre, The (1993) (TV) .... John St. Claire Stockton
... aka Sherlock Holmes Mysteries: The Last Vampyre (1994) (TV) (USA) 
>> Unnatural Causes (1993) (TV) .... Cmdr. Adam Dalgliesh 
>> "Devices and Desires" (1991) (mini) TV Series .... Commander Adam Dalgliesh 
>> Yellowbacks (1990) (TV) .... David Caesar


----------



## Knightfall

post deleted


----------



## Ranger REG

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And who knows, maybe the movie will be allocated more money. Not likely but we can always hope.



Usually during production, they checked to see if they're within budget and always have projected budget in the days ahead.

If they're running out of money, the director or producer will try to ask for more money. Sometimes the company gives in, a gamble that they will see a return in box office revenue. If not, 9 out of 10 times, they just shut down production.


----------



## nikolai

*Clemency Burton-Hill*

She must have, tragically, missed out on the part in Arcadia...

http://opinion.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2004/06/26/do2603.xml


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Funny. Sad, but funny.
> 
> And who knows, maybe the movie will be allocated more money. Not likely but we can always hope.



*checking bank account....electronically moving three zeroes from that 'movie' budget...away*

Err...it looks that they fell short...


----------



## Knightfall

*Posted for completeness*

From the Dungeons and Dragons website:

*Shooting Continues on New D&D Movie*

Shooting continues in Lithuania on a new *Dungeons & Dragons* movie. The movie is a Warner Bros. release produced by Silver Pictures and directed by Jerry Lively. Though this latest movie project shares a villain with the previous *D&D* movie, it is not intended as a sequel. Representatives of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. have been working closely with the production team in an advisory capacity. Look for more information to be released soon in _Dragon Magazine_.


----------



## Knightfall

*Another casting rumor...*



> _Posted by jashall on the D&D: The Sequel IMDb Messageboard (Sat Jul 24 08:14:42)_
> Bruce Payne is in the sequel and some good british actors such as Roy Marsden and Tim Stern from Mike Leigh's Abigail's Party........




This rumor seems to hold some weight now, since WotC's post about a returning villian from the first movie. I think Damodar is coming back. (Hopefully without the blue lipstick.)

Roy Marsden is already confirmed as being in D&D II, so the question as to whether Tim Stern will be in it or not seems to say 'more than likely'. It may be a bit part but who knows at this point.

*Tim Stern's Filmography*
>> "Hawk" (2001) (mini) TV Series .... Tony Preston
... aka "Hawkins" (2001) (mini) (UK) 
>> Life and Crimes of William Palmer, The (1998) (TV) .... Jim 
>> "History of Tom Jones, a Foundling, The" (1997) (mini) TV Series .... Mr. Harris 
>> "Locksmith, The" (1997) (mini) TV Series .... Arnold 
>> Shooting Fish (1997) .... Panfield, Jockey 
>> Simisola (1996) (TV) .... Minister Fletcher 
>> Just Like a Woman (1992) .... Hypnotist
>> Accountant, The (1989) .... Max 
>> Love with the Perfect Stranger (1988) (TV) .... Giovanni 
>> Santa Claus (1985) .... Boog
... aka Santa Claus: The Movie (1985) (USA: promotional title) 
>> Night Train to Murder (1983) .... Tiny Big Jim 
>> Five Minute Films, The (1982) (TV) .... Brian 
>> Victor/Victoria (1982) .... Desk Clerk Third Rate Hotel 
>> "Whoops Apocalypse" (1982) TV Series .... Tailor
>> Knowledge, The (1979) (TV) .... Stan 
>> Abigail's Party (1977) (TV) .... Laurence
... aka Play for Today: Abigail's Party (1977) (TV) (UK: series title) 
>> Confessions of a Driving Instructor (1976) .... Old Borstalites
... aka Timothy Lea's Confessions of a Driving Instructor (1976) (UK: complete title)


----------



## ssampier

*Sock Puppets eh?*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> It can't be any worse (unless sock puppets are somehow involved), so let's just wait and see.




I would LOVE to see an EnWorld D&D Sock Puppet Theater. We could have all the iconics in sock form. I imagine the elf would be a green sock. We'd have to a wizards sock, black perhaps, with a staff (dowel) glued on?

Gawd knows it would be better than either of the D&D films...


----------



## Knightfall

*Marlon Wayans talks about D&D II*

Quote taken from an interview done with Marlon Wayans by Moviehole. Interview: http://www.moviehole.net/news/4052.html



> And then perhaps, the recently announced “Dungeons and Dragons” sequel? “Oh hell no. Lord of the Rings had a budget, it was a great fantasy. Dungeons and Dragons they put a dragon on a fishing pole. I don’t think I’m going to do fantasy for a while. The sequel means they got really good video numbers, so they’re going to make a franchise.”




I'm sure this news will make everyone happy. No Snails in D&D II.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Mark

Snails dissin' the D&D movie that he phoned in a performance for last time around.  That "White Chicks" dough must be rolling in now...


----------



## Knightfall

Mark said:
			
		

> Snails dissin' the D&D movie that he phoned in a performance for last time around.  That "White Chicks" dough must be rolling in now...




You know I had the same thought when I read it. His character was weird funny.

Wonder what Thora Birch and Jeremy Irons think of a sequel being made. Me, personally, I didn't mind Irons performance, although the end was way to over the top.

Of course, I'm one of the few who actually likes the D&D Movie. (Don't all lynch me at once.) I even bought it on VHS. I'd also like to own the DVD, so if anyone has a copy they don't want they can send it to me. (NOT ALL OF YOU!)

I'm definitely going to see the movie, if they actually play it in Canada. So far, it only going to be released in the States.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> You know I had the same thought when I read it. His character was weird funny.
> 
> Wonder what Thora Birch and Jeremy Irons think of a sequel being made. Me, personally, I didn't mind Irons performance, although the end was way to over the top.
> 
> Of course, I'm one of the few who actually likes the D&D Movie. (Don't all lynch me at once.) I even bought it on VHS. I'd also like to own the DVD, so if anyone has a copy they don't want they can send it to me. (NOT ALL OF YOU!)
> 
> I'm definitely going to see the movie, if they actually play it in Canada. So far, it only going to be released in the States.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72



*You are so brave, brave ye is....*

*Someone, please, send him or her a poster also....*


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *You are so brave, brave ye is....*
> 
> *Someone, please, send him or her a poster also....*




Him. And a poster would be cool. 

Hell, I built Izmer into my homebrewed campaign setting. Now, that takes real courage. Profion is gone but Damodar exists as a Death Knight (no blue lipstick).

Cheers!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada

Fan of _Dungeons & Dragons: The Movie_ and Co-Moderator of the *DungeonsAnd Dragons-the-Movie Yahoo Group*. (17 members strong! Heh!)


----------



## mhacdebhandia

Hey, I have a _Dungeons & Dragons: The Movie_ poster somewhere. In my circle of friends it's traditional, when you can't afford a worthwhile birthday present for someone, to give them something awful and cheap. Accordingly, I have both that poster and a DVD copy of _Highlander II_. My friend Gareth got a copy of _Weekend at Bernie's_ on DVD too.

I'm also mildly famous for my Profion impression.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Him. And a poster would be cool.
> 
> Hell, I built Izmer into my homebrewed campaign setting. Now, that takes real courage. Profion is gone but Damodar exists as a Death Knight (no blue lipstick).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
> Edmonton, Alberta
> Canada
> 
> Fan of _Dungeons & Dragons: The Movie_ and Co-Moderator of the *DungeonsAnd Dragons-the-Movie Yahoo Group*. (17 members strong! Heh!)



A Yahoo site as well...oh dear:\


----------



## Prince of Happiness

I think this is proof that D&D is Satanic. I mean, this is _proves_ that God hates D&D.


----------



## Knightfall

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I think this is proof that D&D is Satanic. I mean, this is _proves_ that God hates D&D.




Your irate comment will not infect me or me liking the D&D Movie. And lets leave it at that. This thread is starting to feel too spiteful for my taste.

KF72


----------



## Ranger REG

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I think this is proof that D&D is Satanic. I mean, this is _proves_ that God hates D&D.



That's funny. I always picture God rolling a d20, not playing crap (i.e., a pair of casino d6's).


----------



## ssampier

*God and Dice*



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That's funny. I always picture God rolling a d20, not playing crap (i.e., a pair of casino d6's).




I don't know, I always pictured God rolling 3d6 (with pips, like casino dice) for each new human.


----------



## Truth Seeker

ssampier said:
			
		

> I don't know, I always pictured God rolling 3d6 (with pips, like casino dice) for each new human.



God and dice, don't mix....and who ever say otherwise, need to check their brain.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Your irate comment will not infect me or me liking the D&D Movie. And lets leave it at that. This thread is starting to feel too spiteful for my taste.
> 
> KF72



From me, I hope not...but I like to a see a *Good* D&D movie, but the first one really slaps me hard, on the premise that someone does not know what they are doing with a theme like this, in the first place.


----------



## Knightfall

An recent article about the new D&D movie on an Italian site.

http://www.terredioscuria.it/index.php?tipo=1&id=1321--

A rough translation I did using AltaVista's Babel Fish Translation.

Dungeons & Dragons II - New news

New news on the forehead of the new film drawn from the game of more famous role of the world. (Filming starts) July 26th in Vilnius, Lituania, and the film will be produced from the German Hamburg Studio (from one its division, the WorldWide Pictures) in association with the Silver Pictures Studio of Joel Silver. Still nearly all it is temporary, also the title (The Elemental Might), neither has been still realized photo or previews of the location(?). What one knows is that the film will be directed with television cameras to high definition and that it will come distributed from Warners. The director will be Gerry Lively (Darkness Fall, Shattered Lies). Protagonists Bruce Payne, Justin Whalin and Zoe McLellan... (return?)

The budget unfortunately truly is limited (between the 5 and 20 million dollars), that ago to dream truly little, however also films with disowned limited and directed resources from have in known past to rise to universal capolavori (think pack-saddles next to Terminator, by James Cameron, or Alien, by Ridley Scott). _(I'm not sure what this is suppose to be saying. - KF72)_

Of the representatives of the Wizards of the Coast they will work in tightened collaboration with the team of development of the film, offering the own advising for every detail. Some indiscretion of the weft of recent is trapelata: the most powerful one adulterated (the black orb) comes stolen from a wizard without scrupoli that through the magical object an ancient one becomes in a position to risvegliare dredges black. A guerriero and a incantatrice aspirant come people in charge to defend the reign...

Author: Paul Inserted Deggan: 09/08/04


----------



## Knightfall

The more important aspect is a link to Studio Hamberg. Here is the English version of their website: http://www.studio-hamburg.de/english/100.html

I am summerizing some new info from their production reports.

*July 2004 Production Report*
*Dungeons & Dragons II: The Elemental Might*
*Format:* High Definition Video, 90 Minutes
*Production company:* Studio Hamburg WorldWide Pictures
*World selling:* Firstlook Media/Warner Bros.

*Turning time:* July to September 2004
*Turning place (location):* Vilnius, Lithuania

*Staff:*
*Screenplay:* Brian Rudnick, Robert Kimmel
*Director:* Gerry Lively
*Director of Photography:* Igor Meglic
*Art Director:* Augis Kepezinskas
*Production Designer:* Rob Harris
*SFX Supervisor:* Micheal Clifford
*Costume Designer:* Daiva Petrulyt
*Line Producer:* Christian von Tippelskirch
*Producer:* Wolfgang Esenwein, Steve Richards
*Executive Producer:* David Korda, Dieter Stempneirwsky

*Press contact:* Studio Hamburg WWP, Melanie Lotsch - Phone: 040 3003-5040 and Studio Hamburg Pressestelle, Ingrid Meyer-Bosse - Phone: 040 6688 2240

*Actor(s)*
Justin Whalin
Bruce Payne
Zoe McLellan

*Contents (rough translation):* The fantasy adventure Dungeon and Dragons II: The Elemental Might is based on that world-wide well-known game, of the same name and ties to the first film of Dungeon & Dragons, which came out in 2000. Again in the the realm Izmir and also in the Sequel stands the courageous character RIDLEY at the center. This time a evil wizard/sorcerer steals a dark crystal, which can arouse a black dragon from its sleep. The fight between good and evil begins on a new.


----------



## nahualt

I dont know why you people are so desperate..we already had a good D&D movie, it was called:

HAWK THE SLAYER!

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0080846/


----------



## Knightfall

nahualt said:
			
		

> I dont know why you people are so desperate..we already had a good D&D movie, it was called:
> 
> HAWK THE SLAYER!
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0080846/




I'm just reporting the facts, man.

*August 2004 Production Report (actor update only)*

*Actor(s)*
Mark Dymond
Bruce Payne
Clemmie Burton-Hill
Ellie Chidzle
Tim Stern
Henry Goodman
Lucy Gaskell
Roy Marsden


----------



## nikolai

Knightfall1972, thanks for all your hard work in keeping us informed with updates with progress on the film. I've some questions:

Do we know what the track record of the people who wrote the screenplay (Brian Rudnick & Robert Kimmel) is? Are the stars of the original returning or not? Some sources cite them, others don't.


----------



## Knightfall

nikolai said:
			
		

> Knightfall1972, thanks for all your hard work in keeping us informed with updates with progress on the film. I've some questions:
> 
> Do we know what the track record of the people who wrote the screenplay (Brian Rudnick & Robert Kimmel) is?




Brian Rudnick's career up to now has mainly been as a Second Unit Director/Assistant Director. The closest thing he has to a 5 out of 10 star movie is the 1998 Action/Thriller *Evasive Action* starring Roy Scheider. He also was a writer for that movie, as well. Other movies/TV series he is associated with are *White Wolves: A Cry in the Wild II (1993)*, first assistant director (second unit); *Emmanuelle, Queen of the Galaxy (1994)*, second unit director; *Black Scorpion (1995) (TV)*, production coordinator (second unit); *Inhumanoid (1996) (TV)*, second unit director; *Last Exit to Earth (1996) (TV)*, unit production manager; *Expose (1997)*, director; *Sex, Lies & Politics (1997) (V)*, director.

Robert Kimmel's career is even less. He has one listing under Miscellaneous Crew as a production coordinator (second unit), for the movie *Passion and Romance: Double Your Pleasure (1997)*. He is also listed as an actor for the movie *Aquaniods (2003)*.

Of course, this is dependent on whether or not I have the right people from the IMDb US website. (Most likely.)



			
				nikolai said:
			
		

> Are the stars of the original returning or not? Some sources cite them, others don't.




Well, at this point I'd say Bruce Payne is coming back for D&D II but neither he nor Whalin and/or McLellan are listed as being in the movie (yet) at the IMDb US website. All I have to go on are the Production Report PDF files (in German), which are on the Studio Hamburg website.

I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Additional Company Websites related to D&D II*

*Studio Hamburg Worldwide Pictures GmbH & Co. KG (WWP)*
_Studio Hamburg Worldwide Pictures GmbH & Co. KG offers private and institutional investors the opportunity of entrepreneurial participation in a film production company as a limited partner. With a planned term of seven years, the company will invest from the beginning in producing and marketing promising international feature films. Investors will then have a preferential share in all worldwide revenues from the films. The subscription period ended in 2003._

Studio Hamburg
Worldwide Pictures GmbH & Co. KG (WWP)

Willinghusener Weg 5B
22113 Oststeinbek, Germany

Phone +49 40 3003-5040
Fax +49 40 3003-5042

wwp@studio-hamburg.de
www.worldwidepictures.de

*First Look Media*
_*FIRST LOOK MEDIA, INC.* (formerly known as Overseas Filmgroup, Inc.) is a multi-faceted media company with four operating divisions (Overseas Filmgroup – the international sales operation; First Look Pictures – the U.S. theatrical releasing operation; First Look Home Entertainment – the U.S. video and DVD distribution operation; and First Look Artists – the TV commercial production and “branded content” operation). The company is headquartered in Los Angeles, California, however, also has an office in New York and sales representatives in both London and Rome. The company is headed by Chris Cooney, Co-Chairman and CEO; Robbie Little, Co-Chairman; and Bill Lischak, President and COO.

The Company is one of the founding members of the American Film Marketing Association (AFMA) and one of the most well-established international sales companies in the business. The company participates with sales offices at all the major film and television markets (including the AFM, Cannes, MIFED, MIPCOM, MIPTV and NATPE) and is currently distributing a library of more than 350 motion pictures.

In 1993, the company announced the creation of First Look Pictures to focus on the domestic distribution and marketing of independent films. Recent releases include Bread and Tulips (Pane E Tulipani); the Italian charmer which won seven Italian “Oscars” (Donatello Awards). The film enjoyed the highest per screen average for weeks and grossed over $4.5 million in domestic box office gross receipts._

First Look Media, Inc.'s common shares trade on the Over the Counter Bulletin Board is under the symbol FRST. E-mail First Look Media, Inc. at info@firstlookmedia.com
http://www.firstlookmedia.com/


----------



## Derren

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Contents (rough translation):* The fantasy adventure Dungeon and Dragons II: The Elemental Might is based on that world-wide well-known game, of the same name and ties to the first film of Dungeon & Dragons, which came out in 2000. Again in the the realm Izmir and also in the Sequel stands the courageous character RIDLEY at the center. This time a evil wizard/sorcerer steals a dark crystal, which can arouse a black dragon from its sleep. The fight between good and evil begins on a new.





Uhm, doesn't that sound a awful lot like the story of the first movie?

Dark wizard blah blah, magical artifact blah blah, dragons blah blah, war between good and evil.


----------



## Knightfall

nikolai said:
			
		

> Are the stars of the original returning or not? Some sources cite them, others don't.




*Update!*
I just checked the IMDb page for D&D II and it is official, both _Justin Whalin_ (RIDLEY) and _Zoe McLellan_ (MARINA) are returning to be in the sequel. They are not, however, top-billed.

Hmm, something to think about.

Note that _Bruce Payne_ (DAMODAR) isn't listed yet, nor is _Tim Stern_ and _Ellie Chidzle_ (whoever she is). As those names are in the Studio Hamburg production PDFs, it is more than likely they will be added, eventually.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Berandor

Izmir again? Why can't we have smart dragons? Why?


----------



## nikolai

Okay, I've another question to plague you with... Didn't Bruce Payne's character die in the first film? My memory is hazy. Of course, in D&D death is a barrier that can be overcome.


----------



## Klaus

nikolai said:
			
		

> Okay, I've another question to plague you with... Didn't Bruce Payne's character die in the first film? My memory is hazy. Of course, in D&D death is a barrier that can be overcome.




Maybe he returns as a Death Knight?

No lips = No blue lipstick!


----------



## Knightfall

nikolai said:
			
		

> Okay, I've another question to plague you with... Didn't Bruce Payne's character die in the first film? My memory is hazy. Of course, in D&D death is a barrier that can be overcome.




No idea at this point.


----------



## Acid_crash

ya know what folks, i think a D&D movie based on the old cartoon would be one awesome movie.  

Definately had a story, some good action, and better acting than the first movie.


----------



## Klaus

I've been trying to cast a D&D cartoon-to-movie adaptation and got as far as Lindsay Lohan as Sheila.

Maybe Christopher Stewart Masterson (iirc... the eldest brother in Malcolm in the Middle) as Hank?


----------



## Bass Puppet

Well, I was just given the complete series of Records of Lodoss War. One wonders why the D&D movie(s) couldn't have been 1/4 as good.  :\ 

...and yes, until now, I've only seen the first episode.


----------



## Knightfall

*Cast Change on IMDb*

Steven Elder is now listed as the actor portraying the "Dorian" character, not Henry Goodman. (And no, I don't know any of the character backgrounds yet.)

A minor change, but a change none-the-less. Perhaps Mr. Goodman pulled out.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*D&D II Movie Related Link: Vilnius City Municipality website*

http://www.vilnius.lt/new/en/vadovybe.php

Taken from the Vilius City Guide section:

*The City*
The capital of the Republic of Lithuania is VILNIUS. Naturally, it is the largest city in the country: according to the data of 2001 the population of Vilnius is 542.287. Of them 57.8% are Lithuanians, 18.7% Poles, 14% Russians, 4% Byelorussians, 0.5% Jews and the remaining 5% comprising some other nationalities.

Current area of Vilnius is 392 square kilometres. Buildings cover 20.2% of the city and the remaining area is prevailed with the greenery (43.9%) and waters (2.1%). The County of Vilnius covers the regions of Vilnius, Elektrėnai, Šalčininkai, Širvintos, Švenčionys, Trakai, and Ukmergė totalling to 965,000 ha.

The Old Town, historical centre of Vilnius, is one of the largest in Eastern Europe (360 ha). The most valuable historic and cultural heritage is concentrated here. The buildings in the old town - there are about 1.5 thousand of them - were built in a number of different centuries, therefore, it is a mixture of all European architectural styles. Although Vilnius is often called a baroque city, here you will find some buildings of gothic, renaissance and other styles. The main sights of the city are the Gediminas Castle and the Cathedral Square, symbols of the capital. Their combination is also a gateway to the historic centre of the capital. Because of its uniqueness, the Old Town of Vilnius was inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

Vilnius is also the largest administrative centre in Lithuania with all major political, economic, social and cultural centres.


----------



## Ranger REG

It appears that GamingReport.com have some scoop about the second _D&D_ film.

Still skeptical, though.


----------



## Knightfall

Yes, noted Krug's secondary post in this forum. Including it here for completeness, along with the actual report from GamingReport.com.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Gamingreport.com has <a href="http://www.gamingreport.com/article.php?sid=13986&mode=thread&order=0">posted</a> an update on the new D&D Movie. Apparently rumours of Paris Hilton joining the cast are false. According to the report, the film "it sounds like a much better film than the first and should be more on par with what gamer's expectations were for the first movie release", but we're not holding out breath.




The second point seems to contradict what I've seen in the production reports from Studio Hamburg, regarding Justin Whalin and Zoe McLellan being in the movie. Of course, being set 100 years after the first movie would make that make sense. Perhaps Whalin and McLellan shot a flashback sequence with Bruce Payne, as part of how he ends up 100 years in the future (as an undead creature).    Can you say Death Knight!



> Dan Sivils Reports: Ok, Two quick things. We've gotten several more details on the new D&D movie. The short list:
> 
> •No Paris Hilton.
> •None of the cast from the previous movie save Bruce Payne, Damodar (as a cool undead with NO blue lips!).
> •No stupid Comedy Sidekick or Comic relief.
> •Vorpal Sword Action!
> •100 Years after the first movie.
> •WotC is working very close with the production.
> •DVD release or Theater Release is still TBD.
> 
> There are a few more items of note, but those will have to wait. The production and film itself sound to be already in much better shape than the first. From what we heard it sounds like a much better film than the first and should be more on par with what gamer's expectations were for the first movie release. The hope is that this will be the beginnings of a franchise of films. This is a real possibility from the sound of it and the gamer public may actually want more based on what we've learned.
> 
> Oh, the second thing.... After almost two years of negotiations it sounds like a Magic: the Gathering (Live Action) Movie is going to be made. Tom DeSanto of X-Men fame is involved in the writing and a few other big names. It still has bit more to go before all the details are worked out but from what we understand more news will be coming in the next few months.
> 
> One freebie....
> New D&D Cartoon! Maybe. NO, not like the 80s version, one from a powerhouse in the television cartoon business and with a more mature story. There are some issues to iron out but time will tell and it sounds promising.
> 
> More later on these later.




We'll have to wait and see, but it does sound interesting.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Zulithe

Praise to the D&D cartoon news, if they try to do something worthy of attention.

 They've gotta get things right ONCE in a while, don't they? Even poor production companies can roll a 20 sometimes.

 D&D II is shaping up ... thanks for the update


----------



## Pants

Awesome news!  My hopes have been raised so now they are... not as low as before.   

A new D&D cartoon is cool news... and with no connection to the first one! Yay!


----------



## Ranger REG

Pants said:
			
		

> A new D&D cartoon is cool news... and with no connection to the first one! Yay!



Bummer!


----------



## Knightfall

Pants said:
			
		

> Awesome news!  My hopes have been raised so now they are... not as low as before.
> 
> A new D&D cartoon is cool news... and with no connection to the first one! Yay!




With the idea of a new D&D cartoon having a more mature format, they would have to deassociate it from the first one. Who could take it seriously, otherwise?

We'll have to wait to see if it actually happens. Now would be the best time. The world is ready for a mature sword and sorcery cartoon.

KF72


----------



## Acid_crash

Sounds like somebody over the last four years was actually paying attention to what we thought about that first movie and put our suggestions to good use...for once, and it's about time!


----------



## Ranger REG

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody over the last four years was actually paying attention to what we thought about that first movie and put our suggestions to good use...for once, and it's about time!



*scoffs*

Hmph. Yeah, right. Sorry, dudes, but Murphy's Law is pretty much all over this one.  :\


----------



## Knightfall

The September 2004 Production Report from Studio Hamburg's website, doesn't list any additional actors for the movie. Seeing _Henry Goodman's_ name still on the list makes me wonder about whether _Steven Elder_ is going to be in this movie, or not.

Does anyone know how reliable IMDb is regarding a movie that's still in production?

Also, this should be the last month of shooting in _Vilnius_. After that it's up to the editors and Special Effects teams. (SFX Supervisor is _Michael Clifford_.) Below are his credentials from IMDb...

*Special Effects - filmography*
>> Out of Reach (2004/I) (special effects coordinator) 
>> "Spartacus" (2004) (mini) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> Helen of Troy (2003) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
>> Attila (2001/I) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
... aka Attila the Hun (2001) (TV) (UK: video title) 
>> Beowulf (1999) (special effects coordinator) 
>> Devil's Arithmetic, The (1999) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
>> "New Adventures of Robin Hood, The" (1997) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
... aka "Nouvelles aventures de Robin des bois, Les" (1997) (France) 
>> Undertow (1996) (assistant special effects) 
>> Fluke (1995) (special effects foreman) 
>> Police Academy: Mission to Moscow (1994) (special effects coordinator) 
... aka Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow (1994) (USA: alternative title) 
>> Rapa Nui (1994) (special effects technician) 
>> I Love You Perfect (1989) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
>> "Booker" (1989) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
... aka "Booker, P.I." (1989) 
>> "Top of the Hill" (1989) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> Farewell to the King (1989) (special effects technician) 
>> "Unsub" (1989) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> Who's Harry Crumb? (1989) (special effects coordinator) 
>> "Murphy's Law" (1988) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> "Wiseguy" (1987) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> "21 Jump Street" (1987) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
>> Firefighter (1986) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
... aka Greater Alarm (1986) (TV) 
>> Stranger in My Bed (1986) (TV) (special effects) 
>> Murphy's Law (1986) (special effects) (as Michael A. Clifford) 
>> Clan of the Cave Bear, The (1986) (special effects coordinator) 
>> Rocky IV (1985) (special effects assistant) 
>> Into Thin Air (1985) (TV) (special effects) 
>> Alamo Bay (1985) (assistant special effects) (as Mike Clifford) 
>> Best Christmas Pageant Ever, The (1983) (TV) (special effects) 
>> Packin' It In (1983) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
>> "Hitchhiker, The" (1983) TV Series (special effects coordinator) 
... aka "Voyageur, Le" (1986) (France) 
>> Haunting Passion, The (1983) (TV) (special effects coordinator) 
>> Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone (1983) (special effects foreman) 
... aka Adventures in the Creep Zone (1983) 
... aka Road Gangs (1983) 
>> Mother Lode (1982) (special effects coordinator) 
... aka Search for the Mother Lode: The Last Great Treasure (1982) 
>> Thing, The (1982) (special effects: British Columbia) (as Michael A. Clifford) 
... aka John Carpenter's The Thing (1982) (USA: complete title) 
>> Amateur, The (1981) (special effects) 
>> Mountain Men, The (1980) (special effects assistant) (uncredited) 
>> Changeling, The (1980) (special effects assistant) 
... aka Enfant du diable, L' (1980) (Canada: French title) 
>> Fish That Saved Pittsburgh, The (1979) (special effects assistant) 
>> Five Days from Home (1979) (special effects coordinator)


----------



## Zappo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> After almost two years of negotiations it sounds like a Magic: the Gathering (Live Action) Movie is going to be made.



*faints*

 If it's any good, I'll force everyone I know to go and see it twice. I love the background of Magic.


----------



## warlord

Is Jaleel White(Urkel) suriously in this movie because if he is I'll go see it just for that.


----------



## Berandor

IMDB is user-fed. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Knightfall

warlord said:
			
		

> Is Jaleel White(Urkel) suriously in this movie because if he is I'll go see it just for that.




Man, where did you hear/read that?


----------



## Ranger REG

warlord said:
			
		

> Is Jaleel White(Urkel) suriously in this movie because if he is I'll go see it just for that.



 

Are you SURE it's Jaleel White ("Steven Quincy Urkel/Stefan Urkelle," _Family Matters_) or was it Michael Jai White ("Al Simmon/Spawn," _Spawn_)?

HUGE difference, ya kno'?


----------



## warlord

Someone earlier in this thread said Steve Urkel(Jaleel White) was in D&DII sop I wanted to know if he was surious.


----------



## Mark

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *scoffs*
> 
> Hmph. Yeah, right. Sorry, dudes, but Murphy's Law is pretty much all over this one.  :\






			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> (SFX Supervisor is _Michael Clifford_.) Below are his credentials from IMDb...
> 
> *Special Effects - filmography*
> 
> - snip -
> 
> >> Who's Harry Crumb? (1989) (special effects coordinator)
> >> "Murphy's Law" (1988) TV Series (special effects coordinator)
> >> "Wiseguy" (1987) TV Series (special effects coordinator)





_Oh, Myyyyyyyyyyy!_ [/George Takei]


----------



## Ranger REG

Okay, THAT was purely coincidental.  

As for the White mix-up, I can see *Michael Jai White* being Regdar. I don't see Jaleel White being anybody but ... *big gulps* ... Snail reincarnated or his long-lost relation.


----------



## Mark

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Okay, THAT was purely coincidental.




_Of course it was..._ 



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> As for the White mix-up, I can see *Michael Jai White* being Regdar. I don't see Jaleel White being anybody but ... *big gulps* ... Snail reincarnated or his long-lost relation.




I have him mentally slated to star in the Scotty Pippin Story should it ever get made or as Pippin should the Michael Jordan Story get made, which is probably more likely.


----------



## Ranger REG

Really? Because I figure for Jaleel to play a young Colin Powell.


----------



## Mark

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Really?




Yup.  There's a strong physical resemblance.  Can't you see it in the photos (the eyes, the nose, etc)?  The first time I saw White interviewed as an adult, and out of his Urkel gear, I noticed it.  Plus a portion of the interview was about a recent celebrity event where he was playing round ball (with other actors and some former and current NBA players).  Of course, being from Chicago and seeing tons of photos and interviews of Pippin over the years made it easier to spot.



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Because I figure for Jaleel to play a young Colin Powell.




Why?  They look nothing alike, IMO.


----------



## Felon

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Well, I was just given the complete series of Records of Lodoss War. One wonders why the D&D movie(s) couldn't have been 1/4 as good.  :\




Feh. They effectively wrote Woodchuck out from the get-go. That irked me The rogue/thief is there to breathe some personality and nonconformity into the otherwise straigh-laced party, not just to become a meat-suit for the bad guy.


----------



## Knightfall

D&D II IMDB page changed again. Now the cast list finally includes Bruce Payne but doesn't include McLellen or Whalin anymore.

Hmm...


----------



## Knightfall

*A rumore from the IMDb messageboard...*

The quote:



			
				Lifehouse_Lad IMDB said:
			
		

> _(Thu Sep 9 08:42:58)_
> _Lucy Gaskell_ is the sister of my Theatre Studies tutor and he told us today that her character will be the Queen of the Elves. I will post anything else when he gets distracted again in class...


----------



## Sammael

Groan...


----------



## Ranger REG

I wonder if anyone else is hoping that people they know personally (classmates, friends, relations) are not attached to the upcoming _D&D_ movie project.


----------



## Bass Puppet

Two Predictions.

1. D&D II will go straight to DVD
2. Magic the Gathering and the D&D Cartoon will be Bigger & Better than both D&D movies.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Hey, any news???  Just curious.


----------



## Alzrius

We can at least look forward to the _The Gamers_ (which Monte Cook aptly called "the real D&D movie") also has a sequel in the works.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*D&D 2 is done filming.*

Well, hate to be bearer of_ bad_ news, but the film is looking to go to directly to video.

Check the News Section for the article, pulled from the site I found.


----------



## Knightfall

*Official First Look Media Press Release for D&D II*

http://www.flp.com/news/press releases/D&D2_press.html

*FIRST LOOK INTERNATIONAL TO BEGIN SALES OF DUNGEONS & DRAGONS 2: THE ELEMENTAL MIGHT AT AFM*

*Los Angeles, CA - November 1, 2004 —* Bill Lischak, President of First Look Media, and Chris Cooney, CEO and Co-Chairman (www.firstlookmedia.com), announced today that First Look International will begin the worldwide licensing of _*Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might*_, the sequel to the worldwide box office hit, _Dungeons & Dragons_, at AFM, excluding video rights in the U.S. and certain territories which will be handled by Warner Home Video. Resurrecting his role from _Dungeons & Dragons_ is Bruce Payne (_Hellborn_, _Newton’s Law_, _Passenger 57_, _Highlander: Endgame_) and Mark Dymond (_Die Another Day_, _Revelation_, _The House of Mirth_). Clemmency Burton-Hill (_Until Death_, _Hit List_) and Steven Elder (upcoming _Cold and Dark_, _Vanity Fair_, _Ten Minutes_) are also attached to star, with Gerry Lively (_Soulkeeper_, _Hellraiser: Bloodline_, _Friday_) set to direct. Produced by Wolfgang Esenwein of Studio Hamburg WorldWide Pictures and Steve Richards of Zinc Entertainment, a division of Joel Silver’s Silver Pictures, the film is currently finishing production with a scheduled US release of 2005 through Warner Bros. A third installment is currently in development.

*Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might* is based upon the highly successful role-playing game, _Dungeons & Dragons_. An evil Sorcerer (Bruce Payne) steals a magical orb which controls a powerful sleeping black dragon. In response, an aspiring Mage and a decorated Warrior are summoned to defend the kingdom and solve the mystery of an enigmatic tome as evil forces lay waste. A battle for control of the kingdom unfolds in this classic tale of good vs. evil. The film captures the spirit of _Dungeons & Dragons_ by creating a role-playing, event-based adventure comprising of magical paraphernalia, hand to hand combat, and incredible creatures including Magmin, Dragons, Harpies and a Lich. The production has been working closely with TSR and Wizards of the Coast (divisions of Hasbro Entertainment), the creators of the role-playing game, to ensure the project adheres to the strict guidelines of the property.

The original _Dungeons & Dragons_ was directed by Courtney Solomon and starred Jeremy Irons, Marlon Wayans and Thora Birch. The film was released in the U.S. by New Line Cinema in December 2000 *and generated over $50 million in worldwide box office**. The film was produced by Silver Pictures and Sweetpea Entertainment. 

“We are excited to work with such experienced producers as Wolfgang and Steve. The sequel promises to be even more action-packed and special effects driven than the original,” stated Bill Lischak.

"We are thrilled to have assembled such an enthusiastic cast and crew, and are confident that the film with it's high production value will appeal to the game fans and general audiences alike,” added Wolfgang Esenwein.

First Look International (FLI), a division of First Look Media, is an independent worldwide film sales and distribution company specializing in the acquisition, financing, packaging and distribution of independently produced feature films of all genres. FLI’s current slate includes _When Will I be Loved_ (directed by James Toback, starring Neve Campbell, Fred Weller and Dominic Chianese); _Cake_, currently in production (directed by Nisha Ganatra, starring Heather Graham, David Sutcliffe, Sandra Oh, Cheryl Hines and Taye Diggs); _Dungeons and Dragons 2: The Elemental Might_ (directed by Gerry Lively, starring Bruce Payne, Mark Dymond and Clemmency Burton-Hill); _Freeze Frame_ (directed by John Simpson, starring Lee Evans and Rachael Sterling); the Sundance hit, _September Tapes_ (directed by Christian Johnston, starring George Calil and Wali Razaqi); and _Stateside_ (directed by Reverge Anselmo, starring Rachael Leigh Cook, Jonathan Tucker, Val Kilmer). 

First Look Media is a distribution and sales company headed by Chris Cooney, Co-Chairman and CEO and Bill Lischak, President and COO. For more information, please visit our website at www.firstlookmedia.com. 

Zinc Entertainment was launched in 1999 by producer Joel Silver (_Predator_, _Die Hard_, _The Matrix_). One of the most prolific and successful producers in the history of motion pictures, Silver has produced a catalog of over 40 films, which have earned a combined gross of over $5 billion worldwide, averaging over $100 million per picture. With Zinc, Silver expanded his production prowess into the moderately priced action/adventure films market. 

Upcoming Zinc releases, headed by President Steve Richards, include the next film in the _Dungeons & Dragons_ franchise, _Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might_, which completed photography in Summer 2004. Set to begin production in 2005 is the sequel to the highly successful _Exit Wounds_, which starred DMX and Steven Seagal, as well as action-thriller _The Forerunner_, the story of a man haunted by premonitions of future events, and _Body Armor_, about a retired bodyguard who is pulled back into action by the US Government to protect the infamous assassin who ruined his life.
---------------------------
* For those wondering why the sequels are being made. Money talks. The first movie made more money "internationally" then most people realize. And remember I just report the new bites I come across so don't bite my butt.


----------



## Knightfall

*"Elemental Might" Actresses' Website*

Whoa, this actress definitely has "eye candy" appeal.   

*Lucy Gaskell*
http://www.lucygaskell.com/

Her site says that her character, Ormaline, is the Queen of the Elves. Below is her short Biograpghy from the site.

Name: Lucy Gaskell  
Age: 23  
Place of Birth: Wigan, Lancashire  
Height: 5 feet 3 inches  
Eyes: Brown  
Hair: Brown  
Education: Winstanley College  
Training: Welsh College Of Music & Drama  

In her television credits, Lucy's has a starring role in the BBC's drama series _Cutting It_, and has also had appearances on _Holby City_ and _Where The Heart Is_.

Lucy recently made her professional stage debut in the Oxford Stage Company's production of _The Cherry Orchard_ which toured the country in June and July 2003. 

Other theatrical appearances, when in drama school include _City Of Angels_, _Threesome_, _Present Laughter_, _Everything Must Go_ and _The Relapse_.

Lucy was nominated _Best Newcomer 2003_ by the Royal Television Society.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dungeons & Dragons II Poster & Logo (small)*

Ok, it's kind of small but I'm sure a larger version will become available soon.

*EDIT*

BTW, the first known release date has been noted on IMDb. The movie is set for release on October 6th, 2005 in Russia. No official release date for the US yet.

KF72


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ok, it's kind of small but I'm sure a larger version will become available soon.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> BTW, the first known release date has been noted on IMDb. The movie is set for release on October 6th, 2005 in Russia. No official release date for the US yet.
> 
> KF72




Lord, that small...ya see, ya see how they treat the genre...and showing in Russia,*no hard feelings my brothers across the way*,  I willing to bet, that we won't see anything until to next year...they will play it across the pond, until they get recoup their money.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

> Resurrecting his role from Dungeons & Dragons is Bruce Payne (Hellborn, Newton’s Law, Passenger 57, Highlander: Endgame)...
> 
> An evil Sorcerer (Bruce Payne) steals a magical orb which controls a powerful sleeping black dragon.




OK, I'm confused, Damodar was a sorcerer in the first movie?  I thought he was just the muscle sidekick to Jeremy Irons.  Did he go up a level and multiclass?  I'm thinking his Sorcerer abilities must not be all that great.  To me he certainly didn't come across with a high Charisma in the first movie.  Well, maybe he'll at least get a new colorist, that blue lipstick just didn't work for him...


----------



## Henry

(reads press release)

Easy, stomach... easy... don't turn over now...


----------



## Truth Seeker

Henry said:
			
		

> (reads press release)
> 
> Easy, stomach... easy... don't turn over now...




Here, have some ginger ale...


----------



## somekindofjerk

"magical paraphernalia?" I know what it means and all, but still...
And I never found magmin all that incredible, though the lich sounds cool. By the way does anyone know if the dragon will be based on the 3e Lockwood design? And though this is just beating at an already dessicated horse, they _still_ couldn't base the script on any of the 30 years of established fiction? Gods know that Greenwood, Salvatore, or any number of Realms/Greyhawk/DragonLance/etc writers have enough material lying around to use as a starting point.


----------



## Knightfall

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> OK, I'm confused, Damodar was a sorcerer in the first movie?  I thought he was just the muscle sidekick to Jeremy Irons.  Did he go up a level and multiclass?  I'm thinking his Sorcerer abilities must not be all that great.  To me he certainly didn't come across with a high Charisma in the first movie.  Well, maybe he'll at least get a new colorist, that blue lipstick just didn't work for him...




Damodar was listed (in an online adventure) as being a 7th-level fighter by WotC, but showed some obvious magical talent in the D&D movie. Snails found that pouch of "black magic" powder in Damodar's quarters and Damodar was able to create a magical portal, as if by will alone.

And since this movie is set 100 years after the first one, Damodar has obviously had time to learn new tricks. Like I said before, it is rumored that he will be some sort of undead, which seems likely since he isn't depicted as anything but human in the first movie. Either that or after he died, some cult brought him back to life. Who knows, there isn't any "real" information available about the new movie. (Not surprising.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Acid_crash

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Here, have some ginger ale...




I'll take that thank you, my stomach sure can use it right about now.


----------



## Goodsport

Apparently, Zoe McLellan won't be in this movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-G


----------



## Ranger REG

Smart career move on her part. She should wait until someone greenlight a _Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk,_ or _Dragonlance_ movie.


----------



## Goodsport

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Smart career move on her part. She should wait until someone greenlight a _Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk,_ or _Dragonlance_ movie.




But still... the next D&D movie won't have Zoe McLellan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-G


----------



## Ranger REG

Goodsport said:
			
		

> But still... the next D&D movie won't have Zoe McLellan.



So? I get my weekly Zoe fix on _JAG._


----------



## Goodsport

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> So? I get my weekly Zoe fix on _JAG._




But as I haven't watched JAG from the beginning, it's too late for me to start now. 

In any case, when will I be able to see her play Marina again (besides on the DVD)? 


-G


----------



## Truth Seeker

Goodsport said:
			
		

> But as I haven't watched JAG from the beginning, it's too late for me to start now.
> 
> In any case, when will I be able to see her play Marina again (besides on the DVD)?
> 
> 
> -G




Oh, poor goodsport.....


----------



## Ranger REG

Goodsport said:
			
		

> But as I haven't watched JAG from the beginning, it's too late for me to start now.



You don't need to see the beginning of _JAG._


----------



## Goodsport

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Oh, poor goodsport.....


----------



## Goodsport

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You don't need to see the beginning of _JAG._




But can I jump in to the continuing storyline that's been running for years? 


-G


----------



## Truth Seeker

Goodsport said:
			
		

> But can I jump in to the continuing storyline that's been running for years?
> 
> 
> -G




Why yes, you can, but first...you must buy all the DVD seasons*YOU MISSED *, just to keep you warm...hehehehehehe.


----------



## Ranger REG

Goodsport said:
			
		

> But can I jump in to the continuing storyline that's been running for years?



The only continuing storyline I see is ... Will Mac and Harm finally be together?


----------



## Acid_crash

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The only continuing storyline I see is ... Will Mac and Harm finally be together?




Why would a person want to be with a guy named Harm...I mean, isn't that a little dangerous and hazardous for the woman?


----------



## Ranger REG

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Why would a person want to be with a guy named Harm...I mean, isn't that a little dangerous and hazardous for the woman?



Why would someone be with a person named Acid or Crash?


----------



## Knightfall

Ok, to get this thread back on track, I figured I'd post the following images of the known cast members of D&D 2. Most of these are from IMDb.

From left to right: Mark Dymond, Roy Marsden, Lucy Gaskell, Steven Elder, Bruce Payne, and Clemency Burton-Hill.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Another company involved with D&D II*

*Lithuanian Film Studios*

http://www.kinostudija.lt/en/

*History of the Lithuanian Film Studio*

The beginning of the Lithuanian cinema dates back to 1940 when the Lithuanian Cinema Chronicle Studio was established. In 1954 it was reorganized into a studio of features and documentaries. 

When Lithuania was incorporated into the Soviet Union, a system of cinematographic control from the centre (Moscow) was created. The Soviet Union became the only authority granting subsidies to cinematography. It created a strong apparatus of ideological censorship that controlled the cinematography of various nations. The Lithuanian cinema as well as the official culture of Lithuania was highly censored during the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore, only in the 1970s, when the political situation in the Soviet Union had thawed, a true professional Lithuanian cinema emerged.

National Lithuanian literature was the main incentive of the Lithuanian cinema whose purpose was to retain national identity in the process of cultural censorship. Man, history, the past and the present, these were the topics that formed film plots and specific expression forms. The Lithuanian cinema was influenced by strong poetic tradition characterized by subjectivism. The Lithuanian cinema of the 1970s and 1980s was created by the following directors: Vytautas Žalakevičius, Almantas Grikevičius, Marijonas Giedrys, Raimundas Vabalas, Arūnas Žebriūnas as well as the representatives of the new generation, i.e. Puipa, Banionis, Lukšas, Lileikis, Bartas, Šiuša.

During 50 years the Lithuanian Film Studio produced about 2000 features, documentaries and chronicles. Though now some of the films may be considered controversial, even in the Soviet period they were awarded with prizes and won international recognition.

Today the Lithuanian Film Studio remains the leading film production base in the Eastern Europe where major international studios from the USA, Canada, France, Belgium, Poland, the UK, etc. produce their film projects.
----------------------

Here's what it says on the company's website for the *Dungeons and Dragons 2, post-production* page:

Dungeons and Dragons, the Elemental Might, is the story of Berek, a desk-bound, former adventurer who must go on a quest to save Ismir from Damodar’s revenge.  Having walked the land as one of the undead for a hundred years, Damodar seeks to free the evil God of undead Dragons from his mountain prison. Together, they will decimate Ismir unless Berek and his comrades can steal the source of their power, the Orb of Falazure.

*Cast:*
Bruce Payne
Mark Dymond
Clemmie Burton-Hill
_Ellie Chidzley_: Not listed on IMDb as being in the movie. Was listed at one point.
_Tim Stern_: Not listed on IMDb as being in the movie. Was listed at one point.
Lucy Gaskell

*Director:* Gerry Lively
*Producers:* Wolfgang Esenwein, Steve Richards
*Line Producer:* Christian von Tippelskirch
*Production Designer:* Rob Harris
*Costume Designer:* Daiva Petrulyte
*Director of Photography:* Igor Meglic
*Production Manager:* Arturas Dvinelis



> *Other Cast Mentioned on IMDb:*
> Roy Marsden
> Steven Elder


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ok, to get this thread back on track, I figured I'd post the following images of the known cast members of D&D 2. Most of these are from IMDb.
> 
> From left to right: Mark Dymond, Roy Marsden, Lucy Gaskell, Steven Elder, Bruce Payne, and Clemency Burton-Hill.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




And the worse part to this...none of them are D&D players...hehehe


----------



## Zulithe

Shouldn't we be seeing production photos and screenshots circulating by now? Or is this thing so under the radar that we'll see practically nothing until it's released (minus the trailer)


----------



## Truth Seeker

Zulithe said:
			
		

> Shouldn't we be seeing production photos and screenshots circulating by now? Or is this thing so under the radar that we'll see practically nothing until it's released (minus the trailer)




Well, I would make that inquiry towards Erik of Dragon & Dungeon Magazine...but you are right, the quiet is just, too_ silent_* a spell*, there has been nothing to see _*darkness*, _and has there bee, blockage, on purpose in finding out in full *wall of Force* on anything meaningful?

So again, we need a very strong force to break the veil, any suggestions?


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Well, I would make that inquiry towards Erik of Dragon & Dungeon Magazine...but you are right, the quiet is just, too_ silent_* a spell*, there has been nothing to see _*darkness*, _and there has blockage on purpose in finding out in full *wall of Force* on anything meaningful.
> 
> So again, we need a very strong force to break the veil, any suggestions?




Inquiry sent to Erik. We'll see what he knows and if he's willing to give us some additional information. Of course, he'll have to answer to a higher power - namely the powers that be at WotC.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## qstor

I wonder if the characters from the first movie will be just in cameo, kinda like a past flashback or something. 

I got the first move for 9 bucks over Christmas. Maybe I paid too much for it lol 

Mike


----------



## Truth Seeker

qstor said:
			
		

> I wonder if the characters from the first movie will be just in cameo, kinda like a past flashback or something.
> 
> I got the first move for 9 bucks over Christmas. Maybe I paid too much for it lol
> 
> Mike



No, none of the first cast will be in it, expect for Bruce Payne...sorry to dash ye hopes.


----------



## Acid_crash

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> No, none of the first cast will be in it, expect for Bruce Payne...sorry to dash ye hopes.




No....don't apologize.....that was one of the worst casting calls ever made by a director.... not as bad as Street Fighter, but pretty darn close.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> No....don't apologize.....that was one of the worst casting calls ever made by a director.... not as bad as Street Fighter, but pretty darn close.




ROFL!


----------



## Knightfall

*The D&D Movie Sequel is being screened at...*

... the 2005 Cannes Film Festival, which is on from May 11th to 22nd. This news comes from the First Look International website.

http://www.firstlookmedia.com/International Release/index.html

Scroll down... the info about the D&D Sequel is the fourth one down. (Has a slightly better logo but the movie poster is still too small. They need to show us bigger one!)

Here's the Cannes website but it doesn't make any reference to the D&D Sequel being showcased there, yet. I guess they're keeping it hush-hush. 

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/index.php?langue=6002

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Berandor

It'll be shown at Cannes during the festival, I guess, bot not at the festival. More like having a screening somewhere close by, when all those film press is at one place, anyway.


----------



## Piratecat

qstor said:
			
		

> I got the first move for 9 bucks over Christmas. Maybe I paid too much for it




I got it for free over Christmas. I paid too much.


----------



## qstor

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I got it for free over Christmas. I paid too much.




Its not at bad as those Sci-Fi pictures movies on the Sci-Fi channel 

I guess I'll buy anything with D&D on it! LOL..

Mike


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ... the 2005 Cannes Film Festival, which is on from May 11th to 22nd. This news comes from the First Look International website.
> 
> http://www.firstlookmedia.com/International%20Release/index.html
> 
> Scroll down... the info about the D&D Sequel is the fourth one down. (Has a slightly better logo but the movie poster is still too small. They need to show us bigger one!)
> 
> Here's the Cannes website but it doesn't make any reference to the D&D Sequel being showcased there, yet. I guess they're keeping it hush-hush.
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/index.php?langue=6002
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




Oh good, too expensive for me to go anyway....


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ... the 2005 Cannes Film Festival, which is on from May 11th to 22nd. This news comes from the First Look International website.
> 
> http://www.firstlookmedia.com/International Release/index.html
> 
> Scroll down... the info about the D&D Sequel is the fourth one down. (Has a slightly better logo but the movie poster is still too small. They need to show us bigger one!)
> 
> KF72




I think I'm more interested in Minotaur.  And does anyone think the choice of films is targeted to a specific audience?  D&D II, Minotaur for the action, Just Friends to appeal to what so many male D&D players fantasize is their own life, When WIll I Be Loved, another kind of fantasy...


----------



## Knightfall

Berandor said:
			
		

> It'll be shown at Cannes during the festival, I guess, bot not at the festival. More like having a screening somewhere close by, when all those film press is at one place, anyway.




hmm, if you have some insider information on it, do tell. Or are you just speculating while highlighting the negative? Always make sure you report the facts. If you're going to speculate then simply say so.



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I think I'm more interested in Minotaur.  And does anyone think the choice of films is targeted to a specific audience?  D&D II, Minotaur for the action, Just Friends to appeal to what so many male D&D players fantasize is their own life, When WIll I Be Loved, another kind of fantasy...




FYI... First Look International is simple the distributor for the International market. They didn't make any of the moives listed. They simply acquired the internationa sales rights to the listed films. Thus, there really isn't any targeting on the page.

The first two films won't be initially screened at Cannes. Those screenings have already happened, as per the website. "Minotaur" started shooting in late January while "Peaceful Warrior" only mentions a Spring shoot. Only the listings for "D&D II: TEM" and "Cake" mention being a "Screening at Cannes 2005".

The reality is that I'm not surprised they would choose Cannes as the venue to screen the D&D Sequel. The first D&D movie is one of the top ten all time money makers in France. I read a report online several years ago and that was the part that stayed with me. (As to the validity of the report, I can't say as it is long gone. No one should take my word for it. All I can do is state what I read.)

I think the film makers of D&D II and D&D III are counting on International pre-sales to put the movie in the black and will take whatever comes from the US market as gravy. While more people in North America believe the first movie didn't make back it's budget, it actually made $50 million worldwide. (It's budget was $35 million so that's about a 165% profit, if I did my math right.  )

Of course, this doesn't mean audiences are going to like it. I'm sure most North American audiences will trash it. The only question to answer now is will the naysayers go and see it just because they want to see if it's going to be worse than the first one? (In Other Peoples' Opinions.) You don't all have to answer this, I already know most of you will say 'no'. It was rhetorical.

I'm going to go see it, but you all probably figured that out already.  

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. If anyone wants more info on the movie "Minotaur" then go here: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0415160/


----------



## Berandor

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> hmm, if you have some insider information on it, do tell. Or are you just speculating while highlighting the negative? Always make sure you report the facts. If you're going to speculate then simply say so.



What part of "I guess" signals to you that I'm not speculating?

I know Cannes is - aside from being a festival that gives out film prizes - also a meeting point for movie business. A lot of movies that are not running for any prize (what I would define as "being shown at Cannes 2005") see the light of day there, some more are conceived during those days. Maybe these screenings are called "being shown at Cannes 2005", as well - I could certainly understand the intent of doing so.

But I don't think anyone, no matter how enthusiastic about the movie, will actually think they're trying to get a Palme d'Or for it. Hence my comment.

Happy now?


----------



## Knightfall

Berandor said:
			
		

> What part of "I guess" signals to you that I'm not speculating?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> But I don't think anyone, no matter how enthusiastic about the movie, will actually think they're trying to get a Palme d'Or for it. Hence my comment.
> 
> Happy now?




Ah, I guess I missed "I guess". I was sure I'd read the message carefully. But I was kind of worn out at the time. My bad.

But yes, I'm happier now. 

Back to bed to rest my chronic knees and ankles (oww).

KF72


----------



## Berandor

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ah, I guess I missed "I guess". I was sure I'd read the message carefully. But I was kind of worn out at the time. My bad.
> 
> But yes, I'm happier now.
> 
> Back to bed to rest my chronic knees and ankles (oww).
> 
> KF72



 Sorry if that sounbded a little miffed. I typed from work 

I'm sure as a D&D-movie-watcher you're quite fed up with all the hate.


----------



## Knightfall

Berandor said:
			
		

> I'm sure as a D&D-movie-watcher you're quite fed up with all the hate.




 

I don't let the hate get to me too much.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I was hesitant to post a link to this yahoo group before, as a lot of people here really don't like the first movie.

*Dungeons and Dragons Movies Fan Group*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DungeonsAndDragons-the-Movie/

The group was originally started out as a place, as it says in the header, _"For those who enjoyed the D&D movie, and wish to discuss it, where it might lead, etc; all welcome."_ It is the only current D&D movie yahoo group that hasn't fallen apart due to spammers, and it won't as long as I'm around. We currently have 21 members. (See, there are a "few" of us.)

Thus, as most of you already know, I moderate the group. My plan is to turn it into the place to find out information about all three D&D movies, now that the person who created the gruop is basically letting me run the place. (I'm hoping to improve the "look" of the main page including updating the title, description, color-scheme, and adding a main group image.)

So far, I've compiled all the relevant "good" links for both D&D: The Movie and D&D 2: The Elemental Might. (I haven't heard anything about the third one yet.) This is also the place to find any relevant D&D gaming files about the Empire of Izmer, including my own incarnation, and photos related to the movies.

Anyway, this group will be for those "brave" few who call themselves fans of the first D&D movie and are "actually" looking forward to the second one. It isn't a place to come and flame the movie or its fans, however. (Go to the Damnation Army forums if you want to do that. I'm sure they'll name a legion after you.)

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Truth Seeker

KF72...I have seen that site before, and if you wish to attract more...ehm, people, just an idea thrown across. Maybe, just unarchive the messages, so *public* people can see what is being talked about.

But this is only a idea, of course. And the usual sir, good luck...I moderate two gamers sites, so I know, what it is to take care of everything, especially the colors.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> KF72...I have seen that site before, and if you wish to attract more...ehm, people, just an idea thrown across. Maybe, just unarchive the messages, so *public* people can see what is being talked about.




I would, if I could. Unfortunately, I am not the "official" owner of the group, and my moderator status is limited to approving messages & members; inviting, adding, & banning members; as well as set auto-send options for files. I'm trying to get the owner to give me FULL access to everything, but so he/she hasn't agreed. It makes it frustrating, as I can't change my moderator privileges or change any group settings.

I sent him/her an e-mail a couple of days ago to ask for full privilages, so I'm hoping by the end of this week I'll have a firm grip on things. He/she did just increase my privilages, but only the ones memtioned above.  



			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> But this is only a idea, of course. And the usual sir, good luck...I moderate two gamers sites, so I know, what it is to take care of everything, especially the colors.




It's a good idea.

And I'm an old hat at moderating yahoo groups, I have 7 groups that I own, four of which are for my personal D&D campaign settings, and four groups I help moderate. Of course, three of those are either being passed on to other people or will likely be deleted by the end of February, as I want to concentrate on my personal groups more.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Alzrius

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Dungeons and Dragons, the Elemental Might, is the story of Berek, a desk-bound, former adventurer who must go on a quest to save Ismir from Damodar’s revenge.  Having walked the land as one of the undead for a hundred years, Damodar seeks to free the evil God of undead Dragons from his mountain prison. Together, they will decimate Ismir unless Berek and his comrades can steal the source of their power, the Orb of Falazure.




I'm going to bite the bullet and say that this actually sounds somewhat cool. At least, moreso than the first movie.

For one thing, it's interesting to me that they're bringing back not the main villain from before, but his henchman. That's a twist you don't see too often, so I like it. Not to mention the fact that I enjoy having some continuity, without it being beholden to the first film; having a returning villain with all-new heroes is a good move.

Likewise, the fact that there's actually some D&D PI in this movie can only be a good thing. At least Falazure is getting his name in the film, which is something. It's odd that they seem to be suggesting that he (assuming Falazure himself is the trapped undead dragon god) is not only trapped, but needs an orb (named after himself?) to power him, but I suppose we need to see how that works out. I'd also say it's odd that a god would work with some undead warrior (death knight?) but that seems more like the villain's hubris than a plot hole.

I'm tentatively looking forward to seeing this now.


----------



## Knightfall

*Found this on Answer.com*

This adds a little bit to what we know about the plot already. - KF72

Spoiler warning: Plot or ending details follow.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"The story continues when the evil sorcerer Damodar braves a perilous whirlwind vortex to steal the elemental black orb he declares a sinister plan of vengeance against the kingdom of Ismir. Berek, a decorated warrior, and Melora, an amateur sorceress join four heroes representing Intelligence, Wisdom, Honor and Strength to battle against Damodar's growing army of gruesome creatures, flying harpies and an ice dragon to reach a vault room holding the orb. Together, they build their own army to retrieve the orb using elemental forces to defeat Damodar before he summons the sleeping black dragon whose omnipotent evil powers could lay waste to the entire kingdom."
-------------------------------------

Hmm, harpies and an ice dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

On a related note, another of Joel Silver's 2005 movies, House of Wax, is coming out May 6th. Steve Richards is an executive producer for House of Wax and a producer for Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might. 

Maybe we'll see a teaser trailer for D&D 2 as one of the previews for House of Wax. (Total speculation.)

Another "aside" note from IMDb, John Frank Rosenblum, who consulted on the new Dr. Who TV series is also listed as a consulting producer for D&D 2.

I'll post the complete combined details here again, next post, just as a refesher.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might (2005)*
*Genre:* Fantasy

*Plot Summary:* Already posted several times.  

*Production Notes/Status:*
_Status:_ Post-production 

*Cast (in credits order) * 
Mark Dymond ....  Berek
Clemency Burton-Hill ....  Melora
Bruce Payne ....  Damodar

_rest of cast listed alphabetically:_
Steven Elder ....  Dorian
Lucy Gaskell ....  Ormaline
Roy Marsden ....  Oberon

*Directed by*
Gerry Lively

*Produced by*
Wolfgang Esenwein ....  producer
Steve Richards ....  producer
John Frank Rosenblum ....  consulting producer

*Cinematography by*
Igor Meglic

*Casting by*
Gillian Hawser

*Production Management*
Arturas Dvinelis ....  production manager
Milda Leipute ....  unit manager

*Second Unit Director or Assistant Director*
Neil Tuohy ....  first assistant director

*Sound Department*
Peter Fuchs ....  scoring mixer
Rene Mikan ....  sound mixer

*Special Effects by*
Michael Clifford ....  special effects coordinator

*Visual Effects by*
David Margolis ....  digital compositor
James Russell ....  digital compositor 

*Stunts*
Branislav Martinak ....  stunt rigger

*Other crew*
Louis Elman ....  adr voice casting
Paul Janossy ....  first assistant camera

*Production Companies*
Silver Pictures [us]
Studio Hamburg WorldWide Pictures [de]
Lietuvos Kinostudija [suhh] (service providing company)

*Distributors*
Warner Bros. [us] (USA)
First Look Media (non-USA)
Warner Home Video [us] (2005) (USA) (all media)

*Other Companies*
Lietuvos Kinostudija [suhh]  production services


----------



## Truth Seeker

So...it begins.


----------



## Alzrius

Well, it'll begin sometime...do we know when this releases?


----------



## Truth Seeker

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Well, it'll begin sometime...do we know when this releases?




Last I saw...Russia, europe get first pickings...around October. KF72 can correct me, if that is wrong. The market overseas is more...ah, as we say...more flexible than the States.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Last I saw...Russia, europe get first pickings...around October. KF72 can correct me, if that is wrong. The market overseas is more...ah, as we say...more flexible than the States.




There isn't an official release date for the US, as of yet, although it does mark it as being a 2005 release. The release date for Russia is October 6th. It is also being shown during the time period that Cannes 2005 is running, which is in May.

Later,

KF72


----------



## TanisFrey

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> That's a better plot than the first movie at least.  As long as they don't use beholders as guard dogs



to the TRUE to D&D ******FIGHT THE BEHOLDER*******


----------



## Knightfall

*Strange!*

Ok, I just checked the IMDb page for D&D 2, and it now lists additional actors. The strange thing is that these actors are listed as voice actors and that they're doing the voices of three Iconic D&D characters.

Dawn Akemi ....  Lidda (voice) 
John Frank Rosenblum ....  Jozan (voice) 
Ed Stark ....  Crusk (voice) 

Could the producers be trying to blend live action characters with animated characters? Are these voices simply voice overs, for East European actors with a poor grasp of English? Could the person who updated IMDb, as it is done mainly by fans, be out to lunch?

Very strange.

Anyway, more to come on these "voice actors", in a bit. And remember, I just report what I find, so don't shoot the messenger. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Henry

At first I thought someone got confused and entered the info of the DVD Scourge of Worlds from two years back into the IMDB entry, but those are different actors. What the heck are they doing with this thing?

Scratch that - I don't wanna know.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dawn Akemi*
*Actor - Filmography*
The Hymens Parable (2000) .... Cassandra's Nurse
... aka Saint Cassandra (USA) 

Staring at Headlights (1999) .... Jane 

Made in Berlin (1998) .... Lotte


*John Frank Rosenblum*
*Actor - Filmography*
Doctor Who: Dimensions in Time (1993) (TV) .... Vanir

*Producer - Filmography (recent)*
Red Dwarf: The Movie (2005) (pre-production) (consulting producer) 

The Gamers: Dorkness Rising (2005) (filming) (consulting producer) 

"Doctor Who" (2005) TV Series (consulting producer: USA) 

City of Heroes (2004) (VG) (consulting producer) 

Demon Hunters: Dead Camper Lake (2004) (V) (consulting producer) 

The Gamers (2002) (V) (consulting producer) 

John Frank began his career in entertainment as a writer/producer on the BBC series _Doctor Who_. After moving back to the United States, he produced _Alferd Packer: The Musical_ with Matthew Stone & Trey Parker, creators of _South Park_. John Frank then went on to produce the television series _Superstructures of the World_ for the Learning Channel, for which he got to travel and explore the world. Now, he is a partner at Lighthouse Productions (producers of _Mimic_, _Imposter_, _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_, _The Sting_, and _Taxi Driver_, among others), and he produces the television series _Trailer Park_ for the Sci Fi Channel.


*Ed Stark*
*Actor - Filmography* 
The Gamers: Dorkness Rising (2005) (filming) .... Farmer

We all know who this is.


----------



## Knightfall

Henry said:
			
		

> At first I thought someone got confused and entered the info of the DVD Scourge of Worlds from two years back into the IMDB entry, but those are different actors. What the heck are they doing with this thing?
> 
> Scratch that - I don't wanna know.




I have no idea. Perhaps we should ask Ed Stark.


----------



## Knightfall

*An official response from WotC... sort of.*

Ok, I asked about the cast and WotC involvement in the D&D Sequel and here is what Charles Ryan had to say. - KF72



			
				Charles Ryan (on WotC Messageboards said:
			
		

> OK, here's as much scoop as I can give you at this time. I'm going to have to start with some deep background info, though.
> 
> So, many many years ago, D&D was owned and operated by TSR. For reasons unknown, TSR entered into a licensing deal allowing a D&D movie to be made--a deal that was not good for the owners of D&D. It essentially allowed the licensee to make whatever movie (and sequels) they wanted with almost no approval rights on TSR's part.
> 
> Five years ago, the first movie was finally made and released. It had been made with virtually no input from TSR and WotC, but in the last stages the licensee invited WotC to work together on cross-promotions, which we did to some extent. Other than that, though, WotC had virtually no say in the movie.
> 
> The licensee began to work on a second movie, and this time they invited our participation from a much earlier point. (Presumably they liked working with us on the cross-promo of the first film, and figured we had some unique insights we could offer for the second film.) We didn't have the right to demand any changes, but we were asked for input on some aspects of the movie, and we gave it. Some of our advice was taken, and some wasn't. It was our hope that our participation would result in a movie that was much closer to the expectations of the fans and the personality of the game.
> 
> Now, to your specific questions: I can't confirm the cast list, because I don't know Mark Dymond from Adam. (I've seen the guy who plays Berek, but I don't know if Mark Dymond is his name.) I can only confirm that Bruce Payne does play Damodar again (without the blue lips, this time).
> 
> I can also confirm that Krusk, Lidda, and Jozan do make a voice-only appearance. And I can confirm that Krusk's voice is that of WotC RPG designer Ed Stark. That's all I can tell you about it at this point.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you any more details, but you'll probably hear a lot more about the movie from us as we get closer to the release date!


----------



## Truth Seeker

*sigh*, I was meaning to ask about the license bit. Is it sure thing that they have unlimited use till our own life ends. Or is there limited time factor with expiration of use?

But I am afraid, I know what the answer might be.


----------



## Zappo

Yet another proof of TSR's commercial insanity. Oh well, at least the blue lipstick is gone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You know, I don't care what anybody says about me, so let me state the following: I love the Dungeons and Drgons movie. I will love the DnD2 movie. That is all.


----------



## Felon

So who owns the actual license if not WotC? Why doesn't Ryan come out and say?


----------



## Truth Seeker

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, I don't care what anybody says about me, so let me state the following: I love the Dungeons and Drgons movie. I will love the DnD2 movie. That is all.




Hmmmm...

mmmmmm....

...........


----------



## jfr

*Dungeons & Dragons: The Elemental Might*

Due to the agreements that I have as a producer with WOTC and as an actor with Warner Brothers I am precluded from offering direct content information until the official release of the movie. However, due to the volume of email I have received from members at this site, I wish to make a few obersvations. 
<O></O>

It is unfair to berate the current WOTC crew over decisions that were taken long before WOTC or Hasbro were involved. WOTC does in fact absolutely own the rights to D&D. A simple title and copyright search will confirm that. Under a preexisting agreement made by TSR, which they have to honor under the terms of their acquisition by WOTC (and then Hasbro), they have licensed the theatrical rights to the property. <O></O>

<O></O>

WOTC has a top notch agent in Hollywood</ST1, who is very familiar and protective of the property, to assist existing licensees and to acquire new ones. It is up to the terms of each agreement how much control over a given project WOTC has but they work diligently to ensure that any media (or licensed item) embodies the core values of a given property. The licensing decisions made by TSR years ago are not reflective of the current state of operations at WOTC. No one loves D&D more than the WOTC brand team. It is not just a job for them - they truly care about their property. <O></O>

<O></O>

I am forced to tell licensors all the time that what works in one form of entertainment (games) does not necessarily work in another (film & television). WOTC cares so deeply about their properties that they have chosen to not have media projects in lieu of media projects which do not reflect the core values of a given brand. It is a testament to the care WOTC has for D&D and the fans that they offer their advice and council, at mostly their own expense, to the D&D licensees. <O></O>

<O></O>

Having seen the new D&D movie I can tell you it was quite enjoyable, true to the brand, and visually appealing. The story is exciting, the sets are lush, the shots are grand, and the actors deliver. The producers took many notes from the WOTC representatives and have worked very hard to produce a film which will appeal to D&D players and non-players alike. You don't have to know D&D to enjoy the film but knowing it enhances your viewer experience. <O></O>

<O></O>

While Ed, Dawn and I do play the voices of iconic characters they are not as important as the on-screen characters Berek, Damador, Melora, and Oberon who are the listed major cast and are central to the story. I am certain that as we near release more will be revealed about the story and our participation.<O></O>

<O></O>

The thing your readers should know is that the writers of this new film love D&D. The brand team at WOTC loves D&D. The agent in Hollywood loves D&D. <ST1All of these forces are working together on a film which aims to please players and non-players alike. In my opinion it has been done so successfully.<O></O>

John Frank Rosenblum


----------



## Knightfall

jfr said:
			
		

> Due to the agreements that I have as a producer with WOTC and as an actor with Warner Brothers I am precluded from offering direct content information until the official release of the movie. However, due to the volume of email I have received from members at this site, I wish to make a few obersvations.
> <O></O>
> 
> {snip}
> 
> John Frank Rosenblum




Thank you for posting you're comments, John. I appreciate everything you had to say and am looking forward to the D&D Sequel.

Cheers!

Robert Blezard,
a.k.a. Knightfall1972


----------



## Truth Seeker

Wow...how the blazes did you get him here.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Wow...how the blazes did you get him here.




I asked... nicely.

And maybe he'll stick around and be part of our community. After all, he was a consulting producer on *"The Gamers"* and will be an executive producer on *"The Gamers: Dorkness Rising"*.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Another Consulting Producer!*

*Cindi Rice*
*Trivia:* Former brand manager for Dungeons & Dragons 

*Producer - filmography*
- Money Shot (2005) (in production) (executive producer) (producer)

- The Gamers: Dorkness Rising (2005) (filming) (executive producer)

- Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Elemental Might (2005) (post-production) (consulting producer)

- City of Heroes (2004) (VG) (producer)

- The Scourge of Worlds: A Dungeons & Dragons Adventure (2003) (V) (producer)

- An Ordinary Killer (2002) (executive producer)


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I asked... nicely.
> 
> And maybe he'll stick around and be part of our community. After all, he was a consulting producer on *"The Gamers"* and will be an executive producer on *"The Gamers: Dorkness Rising"*.
> 
> KF72




That was nice of you, okay, I would like to give a decent rebuttal on his statement at a later date, with your permission of course.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> That was nice of you, okay, I would like to give a decent rebuttal on his statement at a later date, with your permission of course.




LOL!  

Of course...


----------



## Mark

Thanks for posting, John Frank Rosenblum.  I must say that the most promising element of what you have posted is that I see no sign of the first D&D film on your IMDb listing.  I look forward to hearing more as we get closer to the release of the film.


----------



## nikolai

Sorry if this has already been mentioned. But as far as I'm aware the first screenshots (two of them) and the logo for D&DII are available here:

http://www.flp.com/International Release/



> US Release through Warner Bros.
> Directed by Gerry Lively
> Starring: Bruce Payne (Hellborn, Dungeons & Dragons), Mark Dymond (Black Ball, Die Another Day), Clemency Burton-Hill (Until Death, Hot List) Produced by Zinc Entertainment, a division of Joel Silver's Silver Pictures
> 
> Celebrating 30 years as a $1 billion dollar Hasbro franchise, Dungeons and Dragons II: The Elemental Might takes you deeper into the dark and fantastical realm of this world renowned epic game and film franchise. Visually stunning with over 500 CGI shots, this Fantasy/Adventure film presents a decorated warrior and his hand selected heroes representing Intelligence, Wisdom, Honor and Strength to battle an army of gruesome warriors, flying harpies and an ice dragon to ultimately defeat an evil sorcerer and the omnipotent Black Dragon.




Re: the "where are the LOTR inspired fantasy films" thread, this page also mentions "Minotaur", details below.



> US Release through Lions Gate
> Directed by Jonathan English
> Starring: Rutger Hauer (Batman Begins, Sin City, The Hitcher, Blade Runner), Tony Todd (Final Destruction, Candyman), Tom Hardy (Layer Cake, Star Trek: Nemesis)
> Special F/X by E=MC2 (Ask The Dust, Catch Me If You Can, Jeepers Creepers, Ocean's Eleven, Traffic)
> 
> Based on one of the most popular Greek myths, Minotaur is a fantasy/horror film set in 1400BC, the forgotten twilight of the ancient bronze age. Richly lensed and visually enriched by the F/X magic of E=MC2 Minotaur follows a young man, Theo, who embarks on a terrifying adventure to rescue his long lost love. On the Isle of Minos, Theo, aided by two friends, must navigate a subterranean labrynth and battle the monstrous beast to free his village from tyranny forever.
> 
> Also screening Cake and Dungeons & Dragons II promos!


----------



## Truth Seeker

A Billion-dollars? D&D is a billion dollars franchise?



> presents a decorated warrior and his hand selected heroes representing Intelligence, Wisdom, *Honor* and Strength



 Wait...is that a new feature upcoming feature in D&D, that we don't know about...*Honor*?


----------



## Zappo

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> A Billion-dollars? D&D is a billion dollars franchise?
> 
> Wait...is that a new feature upcoming feature in D&D, that we don't know about...*Honor*?



Aha! Finally we know something about 4th edition!


----------



## Nightfall

Maybe they used it in place of "Hero Points."


----------



## Truth Seeker

Zappo said:
			
		

> Aha! Finally we know something about 4th edition!




*Don't believe the HYPE!! *


----------



## Nightfall

About this movie Truth? Probably not since I doubt ANY hype around it can be that good.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Nightfall said:
			
		

> About this movie Truth? Probably not since I doubt ANY hype around it can be that good.




Well, let me share my dismay with this. Since, the new posting by *nikolai*. I went on a Goggle, Yahoo and MSN search. Even to the point of backtracking any possible Cannes Festival news about it.

I found....0.

I spent three to fours hours, looking for any advance sneek peek stuff. All I got where last year forum discussions, reviews on the first one, and trash talk about the second one, and believe me...people are just besides themselves with this whole matter.

There was one article spotted, in the Sci Fi section at *SCI FI Wire*, a old piece, where there a statement line was made..."the movie will be made or will be going alone with the rules of the D&D franchise in general" a near quote. One word of advice...does the word 'stagant' mean anything...if you make a movie from a non-moving static material.

It is now...May. Suppose release is in October...overseas first. Principle shooting ending around two or three months ago. And still...no public release, unless you go looking directly in some overseas site that has the info...on something. Finding anything about it on the public domain...is like trying to find a Shadow Dragon, with a excellent Hide in Shadows skill...good luck.

It sounds harsh...but it is a fair assesstment, that if there no big drums beatings to signal the coming of it. All those later cat-calls whistles...will not get my attention.

I am surprise at one thing through all this...why *WOTC* hasn't stoke the fires, for this 'next' adventure to the general public?

That I believe...is my rebuttal...long delayed.


----------



## Nightfall

Interesting truth. Though honestly I think you COULD find a Shadow dragon in complete darkness that is hiding, just use True Seeing.  

But regarding this movie...eh I'm just not seeing all the hype that was around the first one for one reason:

Sequals RARELY do well.


----------



## Zappo

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Though honestly I think you COULD find a Shadow dragon in complete darkness that is hiding, just use True Seeing.



True Seeing doesn't do anything to spot things that are hiding by mundane means (ie through a Hide check). 

I don't have very high expectations for this movie, but I think it'd be fairly hard to make it worse than the first.


----------



## Ranger REG

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I am surprise at one thing through all this...why *WOTC* hasn't stoke the fires, for this 'next' adventure to the general public?
> 
> That I believe...is my rebuttal...long delayed.



Probably because having learned their lesson with the first _D&D_ film, they want to distance themselves so they can readily say they either support or not support the film. Kinda like how Ursula LeGuin(sp?) having discredited SCI-FI's _Earthsea_ mini-series based on her novels.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Probably because having learned their lesson with the first _D&D_ film, they want to distance themselves so they can readily say they either support or not support the film. Kinda like how Ursula LeGuin(sp?) having discredited SCI-FI's _Earthsea_ mini-series based on her novels.




*Looks at RR's statement, with great sadness* Now...that is something to really ponder. And since it was stated, that some of technical advice was given by 'WOTC' personnel to help with the 'film'. All this silence...for now, from them. It is not a pleasant indicator on the outlook.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven't had a good feeling about D&D 2 since I heard about it.  No, earlier than that- since one of the guys pointed out that D&D 1 had enough loose ends for a sequel.

I recall how Heavy Metal FAKK2 was much hyped by the magazine all through the creation process.  I read the story and even bought the game.

I wasn't surprised when it went straight to video.

Prediction:  If it isn't straight to video, it will have a SHORT theatrical run.  I can already smell the badness.


----------



## Nightfall

I doubt the stench in Denmark was this bad.  

Yeah well I'm just glad at least the hype for Batman Begins looks to be fairly geninue to me.


----------



## Knightfall

*More Companies Associated with D&D 2*

IMDb has been updated again, slightly. Gone are the references to the Iconic characters, which isn't a big surprise, as most of the information I've heard says those characters are considered very minor.

Anyway, the more important updates are the listing of several new companies aassociated with the movie's production. Specifically, those in italics below.

*Distributors*
Warner Bros. [us] (USA)
First Look Media (non-USA)
_Lizard Cinema Trade [ru] (2005) (Russia) (theatrical)_
Warner Home Video [us] (2005) (USA) (all media)

*Other Companies*
Lietuvos Kinostudija [suhh]  production services
_Lip Sync Post [gb] digital transfer to 35 mm_
_Mayflower Studios [gb] adr recording_
_Mayflower Studios [gb]  sound post-production_
PIC Agency [us]  titles


----------



## Nightfall

Still, not sure Rich if any of these updates help make the movie better...or promote so people might want to go see it. I mean yes, IMDB is a great movie site...but word of mouth is what sells. 

So far, I don't see this selling.


----------



## Knightfall

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Still, not sure Rich if any of these updates help make the movie better...or promote so people might want to go see it. I mean yes, IMDB is a great movie site...but word of mouth is what sells.
> 
> So far, I don't see this selling.




I just report what I find, Nightfall. Whether or not the information is 100% reliable, I can't say. - KF72


----------



## Nightfall

I don't doubt your skills OR what you report. I'm just saying the updates in and of themselves don't help to improve the movie's standing with me or the viewing audience in general.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I don't doubt your skills OR what you report. I'm just saying the updates in and of themselves don't help to improve the movie's standing with me or the viewing audience in general.




To be fair to the 'viewing audience in general'. There are those who like the film...Nightfall. And also, it can be fair to say...that none of us cannot speak directly...on their behalf. To what is like and not liked. From every individual's Pov about it. Is different.

Yes...I know my previous 'rebuttal' paints a one-sided view, cause...that is what I saw, when I went searching.

But...I do leave a small chance for improvement...behind, just in case. And as for KF72 reporting his findings...read through some of the old pages in this thread. I give him a hard time too.

In the end, it has to be recognizes...he is doing a service in general...on his own free time and will. And it is up to each person, to update themselves on the information that is provided.

If the movie does 'well' one day...then it will be that one day.

If it doesn't...well, not much to say there.

Me, I would like to hear something myself...anything, that would show some improvement...if any.

Meanwhile...I will continue to hassle the makers...not the messenger, cause...they are the ones that need to enligthen folks...

And as for the 'general viewing public' the response, when provoked...will be the degree on how much money will be spent on viewing this 'sequel'.

As we all know, money doesn't talk...just exchange hands.

The jury is still out on that one.


----------



## Nightfall

Mm good points Truth. I guess I shouldn't have used "General public." I just figured there was enough "public" here that had the same opinion. I admit it, I was wrong.


----------



## nikolai

> So far, I don't see this selling.




For what it's worth, I think the film will be a commercial success: it will sell and will make a profit. I don't think it'll be an artistic masterpiece or will please D&D fans. But that's not really the aim of the game...

The first film made a profit - I *think* before it was even released - and was huge success insofar as the terms of reference of the production company. I'm sure the production company know exactly what they're doing by commissioning two new sequels and that these films will also be a commercial success - there's a proven market for this stuff. So far as hype goes, all we have so far is John Frank Rosenblum's assessment that the film was *"quite enjoyable"*. Make of that what you will.

And what goes everyone think of the screenshots?

Sorceress

http://www.flp.com/International Release/Cannes_05/images/Cannes_Email_26.gif

Ice Dragon

http://www.flp.com/International Release/Cannes_05/images/Cannes_Email_28.gif

I thought the backgrounds look a bit like the sort of cinematography we saw in _The Two Towers_, I wonder if that was an inspiration?


----------



## Truth Seeker

It made 'money' after the release...overseas. *referring to the first film*

As for the pic clips...they are not moving enough. Sorry...need more, much more to get a better assessment.


----------



## Zappo

The sorceress picture is plainly bad. I could do that "special FX" in two minutes of paint shop, it's just a ball of white pixels. It isn't even affecting the shadows around it! The dragon looks cool (heh), but everyone can make a cool-looking still nowadays. It's the movement that makes for a good CGI creature. Come to think about it, even the lightball could look cool, depending on how it moves and what it actually is. I'm a sucker for giving the benefit of the doubt, I guess.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I posted on another board (which is currently down) that* D&D* took 20M to make.  It grossed 7M domestic.

By Hollywood standards, that is an abysmal failure.

To illustrate why, let me contrast* Coming To America* (the Eddie Murphy movie).  Also made for around 20-40M (sources vary), it grossed 480 Million...and finished_* in the red*_!

Why?  Because you have to add many other costs to that 20M- printing & distribution costs, advertising costs, etc.  Yes, there was also some shady accounting on this that led to the famous Art Buchwald case (he sued for non-payment of his royalties), but it illustrates in part that you need to account for much more than just the money it takes to get the film made.

So the fact remains that a 7M return on 20+ invested is awful, and I have no idea which genius greenlighted a sequel based on the original's performance.

Perhaps it was a multi-picture deal...and that executive has hocked his Porsche for an AMC Gremlin by now.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> It made 'money' after the release...overseas. *referring to the first film*
> 
> As for the pic clips...they are not moving enough. Sorry...need more, much more to get a better assessment.




Okay, there are some better photos available at the *D&D Movies Yahoo Group*. I won't repost them here, as I was "specifically" asked not to distribute them (as were the group's members). But I will provide a link to where they are located...

Go Here.

However, you must join the group in order to view them. Plus, don't go posting these all over the Internet or the group won't likely get anymore previews.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Klaus

Y'know, that Ice Dragon looks quite like the 3e (Lockwood-designed) White Dragon...


----------



## nikolai

> It made 'money' after the release...overseas. *referring to the first film*




I'm not sure that those of us not in the US deserve the rap for D&D making a profit. The film needed overseas sales *and* sales in the US to make money - but wouldn't have made a profit based on either alone - so if we're going down for this surely we should take you guys with us...

Dannyalcatraz;

Some financial figures are given in the link below. The $7 million figure is just for the first weekend in the US. The others are:

$50,000,000 (Worldwide)
$34,815,000 (Non-USA)
$15,185,000 (USA)

Which gives a 1/3rd return on investment - so no wonder they're making two more. Is the US/foreign ratio is substantially different to the average for any other movie?

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0190374/business


----------



## Nightfall

Klaus said:
			
		

> Y'know, that Ice Dragon looks quite like the 3e (Lockwood-designed) White Dragon...




Yeah which just means it looks nice but that doesn't mean the film will be.

*is always pessimistic when it comes to movies that suck.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Okay, there are some better photos available at the *D&D Movies Yahoo Group*. I won't repost them here, as I was "specifically" asked not to distribute them (as were the group's members). But I will provide a link to where they are located...
> 
> Go Here.
> 
> However, you must join the group in order to view them. Plus, don't go posting these all over the Internet or the group won't likely get anymore previews.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




There is an error..Group check. No access


----------



## Truth Seeker

nikolai said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that those of us not in the US deserve the rap for D&D making a profit. The film needed overseas sales *and* sales in the US to make money - but wouldn't have made a profit based on either alone - so if we're going down for this surely we should take you guys with us...
> 
> Dannyalcatraz;
> 
> Some financial figures are given in the link below. The $7 million figure is just for the first weekend in the US. The others are:
> 
> $50,000,000 (Worldwide)
> $34,815,000 (Non-USA)
> $15,185,000 (USA)
> 
> Which gives a 1/3rd return on investment - so no wonder they're making two more. Is the US/foreign ratio is substantially different to the average for any other movie?
> 
> http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0190374/business




Specualtion: There is a moderate possibility, that there is unaccounted amount of revenue, that was made. Not seen on the books. For the machinations of production to continue with this 'franchise', considering again...that 'revenue' was made overseas.. 

We will...never...know.


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> There is an error..Group check. No access




As I mentioned in the post, yes, you have to join the group in order to view them.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> As I mentioned in the post, yes, you have to join the group in order to view them.




Provided Link....


----------



## Knightfall

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Provided Link....




Hmm, try this...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DungeonsAndDragons-the-Movie/

Then...

"Join" the group, select the "Photos" section and look for the folder called "DnD 2 Official photos". (Second row, second folder.)

Hope that helps.

KF72


----------



## tecnowraith

wow they have a lich, a Magmin, a Lizard Folk, a female elven Wizard in leather armor casting from a book (finally done right ), Damodar (caharcter) with a demon (possiblely summoned) and that's it from what I can see. A few crewand director shots but nothing else.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know about the 7M.

As for the numbers to date:


> $50,000,000 (Worldwide)
> $34,815,000 (Non-USA)
> $15,185,000 (USA)




Hollywood accounting trick #1:  Canadian dollars = USA Dollars.  Check your exchange rates- they aren't equivalent.

Furthermore, those numbers are gross reciepts.  Those numbers still don't show you the costs of printing, advertising and distribution.  They barely exceeded production costs.  This is still a movie in the red.

Compare this to a movie that was considered a marginal success and spawned no sequel or spinoff, Eddie Murphy's Coming To America and two that did, Steve Martin's Parenthood and Ghostbusters .  They not only reached 9 figures in the theaters, they also reached 9 figures in rentals.

I'd challenge you to find another movie that did as little business as D&D (relative to its production cost) and still spawned a sequel.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I know about the 7M.
> 
> As for the numbers to date:
> 
> 
> Hollywood accounting trick #1: Canadian dollars = USA Dollars. Check your exchange rates- they aren't equivalent.
> 
> Furthermore, those numbers are gross reciepts. Those numbers still don't show you the costs of printing, advertising and distribution. They barely exceeded production costs. This is still a movie in the red.
> 
> Compare this to a movie that was considered a marginal success and spawned no sequel or spinoff, Eddie Murphy's Coming To America and two that did, Steve Martin's Parenthood and Ghostbusters . They not only reached 9 figures in the theaters, they also reached 9 figures in rentals.
> 
> I'd challenge you to find another movie that did as little business as D&D (relative to its production cost) and still spawned a sequel.




Well, this one didn't spawn...but still BURNS into my mind, to very day....Mega Force. LOL 

And yeah...I did read someplace, that 'they' did consider the 'extra revenue' made the film, an 'moderate' success and they were happy about it....moderate? This is one time, I intend to leave that_ mystery_ alone.


----------



## Truth Seeker

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> wow they have a lich, a Magmin, a Lizard Folk, a female elven Wizard in leather armor casting from a book (finally done right ), Damodar (caharcter) with a demon (possiblely summoned) and that's it from what I can see. A few crewand director shots but nothing else.




Yupe...saw it all myself. And sorry, gotta disagree on the 'elf' using book to cast spell bit.


----------



## Klaus

I don't know, the elf looks pretty neat, so does the magmin.

The lich and lizardfolk, otoh, look not so neat.

Damodar looks like he multiclassed! Not too keen on his friend, though.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dungeons & Dragons 3 News!*

Originally posted on the Dungeons & Dragons Movies Yahoo Group. Theposter is the same person who provided the official D&D 2 images to the group. - KF72



> _In DungeonsAndDragons-the-Movie@yahoogroups.com, "highway_to_hel"_
> Screenwriter Sebastian Gutierrez has been hired to write the screenplay for DnD 3, with Silver Pictures 'looking into' the prospect of adapting fan favourite scenario and computer game 'The Temple Of Elemental Evil'.
> 
> That's all for now. More news when i can.




Interesting...


----------



## Dagger75

As I have stated before the first Dungeons and Dragons movie is not as bad as you all make out to be.  I am not saying its the greatest piece of movie work but it is far from the worst. I will go see D&D 2 when it hits the theaters. I have said it before I am a sucker for movies with castles, swords and magic in them.

To prove my point;  I RENTED Quest of the Delta Knights when it came out on video, now that is a pretty bad movie.  I wish I could say I watched it because of the MST3K spoof of it but sadly it was not.


----------



## Knightfall

*D&D 3 screenwriter's credits...*

Here are Sebastian Gutierrez's writing credits...

*Sebastian Gutierrez*

*Writer - filmography*
> The Eye (2006) (pre-production) (screenplay) 

> Pacific Air Flight 121 (2006) (pre-production) 

> Rise (2005) (pre-production) 

> The Big Bounce (2004) (screenplay) 

> Gothika (2003) (written by) 

> "Karen Sisco" (2003) TV Series (writer) (episode "Dog Day Sisco") 

> Mermaid Chronicles Part 1: She Creature (2001) (TV) (written by) 
... aka She Creature (USA) 

> Judas Kiss (1998) (screenplay) (story)


----------



## barsoomcore

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I'm just saying the updates in and of themselves don't help to improve the movie's standing with me or the viewing audience in general.



Seems to suggest that they've A) found another distributor for a new territory (which is encouraging) and B) they're making their way through post-production -- the film transfer is either done or underway and the post-production sound is likewise either underway or done.

All of which indicates that at any rate, it isn't SO TERRIBLE that the financial backers have actually pulled out. That doesn't mean it isn't terrible, but the news could certainly be WORSE.


----------



## barsoomcore

Oh, and arguing about movie financial details found on the internet is more futile than MOST internet arguments, guys. There are ZERO reliable details on either film costs or revenues available.


----------



## Knightfall

*D&D 2: Theatres January 2006!*

Here's a post I found on IMDB's D&D 2 messageboard. - KF72



> _Originally posted on IMDB D&D 2 Board by hungfung_
> I phoned the amazingly cool guys at Silver Pictures and asked 'em when the film was due out, and they told me that it would be mid-late January 2006, to avoid clashing with King Kong and Narnia.
> 
> So now you know.
> 
> The information is out there, you just got to ask the right person. Warner Bros don't hide their phone number you know...


----------



## Truth Seeker

*snicker* I forgot to dail...


----------



## qstor

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Here's a post I found on IMDB's D&D 2 messageboard. - KF72





is it direct to video or is it going to be released?

My thoughts...if the Vin Diesel baby movie made money then D&D 2 should break even 

Mike


----------



## WayneLigon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I posted on another board (which is currently down) that* D&D* took 20M to make. It grossed 7M domestic.
> 
> By Hollywood standards, that is an abysmal failure.




The Box Office Mojo entry has some very different figures, but they still add up to failure. Just not as abysmal as 7->20.

As to why? Who knows? Why does Uwe Boll still have work and movies in the pipe when he's made two of the worst movies ever to grace our screens in modern times, Alone in the Dark and House of the Dead. Look at those figures. Both were astounding failures, yet he has at least one more movie lined up and greenlighted.

As has been said above, we might still not know the whole ins and outs of the finances; Hollywood uses so many tricks to shelter film earnings from taxes that the Devil himself probably can't figure it all out.


----------



## glass

Clumsy title.

I mean, does anyone else keep thinking, '...and the elemental might not'?


glass.


----------



## Knightfall

qstor said:
			
		

> is it direct to video or is it going to be released?
> 
> My thoughts...if the Vin Diesel baby movie made money then D&D 2 should break even
> 
> Mike




Everything that I've heard, recently, tells me that it will be in theaters before being released on video. They are pushing the International releases more than the US release, as _D&D: The Movie_ did relatively well overseas.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Truth Seeker

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Everything that I've heard, recently, tells me that it will be in theaters before being released on video. They are pushing the International releases more than the US release, as _D&D: The Movie_ did relatively well overseas.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72



:\ , thus settles all doubts, on where the eager green will be made.


----------



## shaylon

Man this is a bit depressing.  It will probably be set in Eberron, Paris can be the Lord of Blades or something.

Craptastic.

-Shay


----------



## frankthedm

Eww.

The photoes say enough.

Eww.


----------



## Nightfall

What photos?!


----------



## Knightfall

*Latest news!*

_Originally posted on the *Dungeons & Dragons Movies Yahoo Group* on Sunday, August 7th._



> It can be announced that the second feature film based on the Dungeons
> And Dragons franchise is due for release on DVD on November the 9th 2005.
> 
> The film will drop the name Dungeons And Dragons 2: The Elemental
> Might and will be seen with the new appelation 'Dungeons And Dragons:
> The Wrath Of The Dragon God.'
> 
> The film will hopefully be the first in an ongoing series, provided
> that Dungeons And Dragons fans worldwide show support. Further DVD
> details are not available at this time, regarding extra's etc.




Interesting...


----------



## Knightfall

For those going to Gen Con.



> _Posted by "dericklarson" <dericklarson@gmail.com>_
> 
> *Preview Screening at GenCon*
> According to a post on the GenCon Indy boards, there will be a preview
> screening of the DnD movie on Sat night. Hoping to see this confirmed
> by an email announcement from GenCon later today.
> 
> Check out the GenCon site - www.gencon.com




Secondary post with more details...



> _Posted by "dericklarson" <dericklarson@gmail.com>_
> 
> The discussion where I saw this post is on the message boards for
> GenCon Indy - www.gencon.com - go to the section for GenCon in
> Indianapolis, and then check out the forums - you may have to search a
> little. The announcement was confirmed in an email I receved from
> GenCon advertising some last minute Guest of Honor changes (don't
> think there was anyone from the movie listed).
> 
> Here is the relevant quote from the email sent to GenCon attendees.
> 
> ****
> Movie Screenings
> 
> We've put together not one, but two, count them, two very special
> movie screenings for Gen Con Indy this year. On Saturday night
> starting at 8 pm there will be two back to back screenings of the new
> Dungeons & Dragons movie, Wrath of the Dragon God and then at 10 pm
> there will be a premiere screening of Gamers 2: Dorkness Rising by
> Dead Gentleman Productions.
> *****
> 
> If you aren't going to GenCon, but will be in Indianapolis this
> weekend 8/20 - I believe a one day pass is about $25.
> 
> Not sure where the screening will be, except for somewhere in the
> convention center.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


----------



## Truth Seeker

As long I can find the place, on where it is showing. I will be there to see. Drat, that means I will have to break _my sabbitcal away from my PC gig. _To give an insight. Ah, oh well...the news waits for no one.


----------



## nikolai

Posting info from the IMDB board.

New Cover Art:

http://www.filmfantastic.com/film-pictures/Dungeons & Dragons 2.jpg



> Silver, a producer, has integrated the DVD-original concept into a new business model. Focusing on home entertainment instead of made-for-TV movies or pay-TV, he plans to send out two to four direct-to-video titles annually, budgeted at $5 million to $7 million apiece. The $6-million "Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God," based on the movie Silver produced in 2000, is due out Nov. 8.




http://www.calendarlive.com/movies/cl-et-dvd2aug02,0,7911114.story

Looks like it is direct-to-video and has a low budget than we thought.


----------



## Bass Puppet

BWAHAHAHA!!

 "From the Ultimate Curse Comes the Ultimate Quest"

Are they refuring to the first movie?

lol!


----------



## Wraith Form

Having seen the...ehh..."film"...I can say the only thing worth looking at is the actress Ellie Chidzley (who plays....snicker..."Lux the barbarian").  She's got gorgeous eyes and nice legs.  Sadly, she can't _act_ to save her life, nor did she get naked at all--which might have saved it--but you can't have everything.  (Or much of anything when it comes to this movie.)

It *was* interesting to hear old-school references tossed around during the dialogue (the Ghost Tower of Invernes, the Temple of Kuo-Toa, Jubilex...heck, I think one of the mages was even wearing a _robe of eyes_...but the eyes were more like metal eye-shaped clasps, and they were in the front)...

Otherwise, it was utterly forgettable and generally poorly acted.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> As I have stated before the first Dungeons and Dragons movie is not as bad as you all make out to be.




Sorry, but its probably the worst movie ever made. I'd rather watch Xena. And considering Jeremy Irons was the lead, and knowing how could he can act is a simple travesty. Oh, and the guy that played Damodar needs to never act in a movie again. He was bad in Highlander and worse in D&D. To think they brought him back makes me shudder... Being the fan I am, I'll probably be ordering a copy... and putting it on eBay the same day I get it. I hope its good and can't imagine it being as worse as the first, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Nightfall

Interesting side note: Sci Fi channel WILL be showing D&D the Movie 2. I might watch this...but considering how few good movies make it over there, not expecting much. (They DID show Fraility and that was good.) I'll debate the merits of the movie by that showing alone.


----------



## Fast Learner

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Sorry, but its probably the worst movie ever made.



I'm no fan of the D&D1, but man, if that's your view, I can only guess that you just haven't seen very many movies. D&D1 had understandable dialogue, a plot you could follow, enough light and clean enough sound that you could actually see and hear things, actors who don't look at the camera all th time, directing that allows you to understand where people are standing in the room, and a whole host of other things that bring it WAY above DOZENS of films I've seen.

Unless that was hyperbole.


----------



## Nightfall

You sure he wasn't talking about D&D 2...?


----------



## Fast Learner

Seeing as how he quoted Dagger saying, "As I have stated before the first Dungeons and Dragons movie is not as bad as you all make out to be," I'm pretty sure he was talking about the first.

That said, everything I said about the first is true of the second: it is by no means one of the worst films ever. I even liked it, unlike D&D1.


----------



## Nightfall

I guess I'll wait and see when it comes to Sci Fi.


----------



## Zander

FWIW, Amazon.com says they'll be selling the DVD for $18.73.

It's not on Amazon.co.uk yet.

Clemency Burton-Hill, who plays one of the main characters, appeared in _La Femme Musketeer_, a made-for-TV movie. I thought she was pretty good in that and wished she had had a bigger role. YMMV.


----------



## Upper_Krust

Hey all! 



			
				Wraith Form said:
			
		

> Having seen the...ehh..."film"...I can say the only thing worth looking at is the actress Ellie Chidzley (who plays....snicker..."Lux the barbarian").  She's got gorgeous eyes and nice legs.  Sadly, she can't _act_ to save her life, nor did she get naked at all--which might have saved it--but you can't have everything.




So are you saying she only gets by on her 'lux'? 

...sorry.   

Hey Zander mate! 

I swear the Rogue, Nim, from the movie has exactly the same voice as you Zander.



			
				Zander said:
			
		

> FWIW, Amazon.com says they'll be selling the DVD for $18.73.
> 
> It's not on Amazon.co.uk yet.




I'll probably get the dvd when it comes out (for the special features...I already have the movie).   



			
				Zander said:
			
		

> Clemency Burton-Hill, who plays one of the main characters, appeared in La Femme Musketeer, a made-for-TV movie. I thought she was pretty good in that and wished she had had a bigger role. YMMV.




If she is the one playing the human wizard, then she was okay, although it was the Barbarian girl who put a spell on me.


----------



## Zander

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> Hey Zander mate!



Hello, Krusty!    



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> I swear the Rogue, Nim, from the movie has exactly the same voice as you Zander.



Should make impressions easy then. 



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> I'll probably get the dvd when it comes out..



I was planning on getting it too both for the film (which I haven't seen) and for the bonus features. The version they have on Amazon.com is region 1, i.e. North America. My DVD player can play disks from anywhere so if you can make it for Dragonmeet in December, you're welcome to come over and watch the extras. 



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> If she is the one playing the human wizard, then she was okay...



She plays Malora. I'm not sure what class she is as I haven't seen the film yet. There's a pic of her on this page. 



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> ...although it was the Barbarian girl who put a spell on me.



You mean you're smitten by the barbarian; barbarians don't cast spells. You should know that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I'm no fan of the D&D1, but man, if that's your view, I can only guess that you just haven't seen very many movies




I would rank _D&D1_ as MUCH better than Kris Kristoffersen's_ Knights_ or _The Creeping Terror._

Trust me- I'd watch the D&D movie on late night TV before either one of those.

I'd watch infomercials before either one of those.


----------



## Ranger REG

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I would rank _D&D1_ as MUCH better than Kris Kristoffersen's_ Knights_ or _The Creeping Terror._
> 
> Trust me- I'd watch the D&D movie on late night TV before either one of those.
> 
> I'd watch infomercials before either one of those.



Damn! Are you trying too hard to prove that _D&D_ film is not the worst?

I may not like _Knights_ or _The Creeping Terror_ but I definitely know I didn't like _D&D: The Movie_ ... except for Zoe.


----------



## JVisgaitis

For the record, I was talking about the first movie. 



			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I'm no fan of the D&D1, but man, if that's your view, I can only guess that you just haven't seen very many movies.




I have a catalog of over 800 DVDs so I've see my share of movies. Yeah, worst movie of all time is pretty exaggerated, but that doesn't mean that D&D doesn't suck hardcore. I'll tell you what, looking at other films in the fantasy genre, D&D is definitely at the bottom of the list. Its just really sad when you can't take a big property and make it cooler then Hercules and Xena when you have a better budget and a great actor like Jeremy Irons. Hell, the logo even sucks. Bottom line there is no saving that movie and there are a dozen other B fantasy movies I'd rather watch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey!  Don't make me do a point to point comparison of the awfulness of _The Creeping Terror_ as compared to _D&D1_!

I'll do it!  I mean it!

(Waves keyboard menacingly...)


----------



## Darrin Drader

I've seen D&D 2, and I have mixed opinions about it. Since it isn't released, I can't go into any specifics, but I am going to go into some general impressions of it. I think they did a much better job making things make sense in this movie. The monsters did an adequate job representing their role in the game, where they didn't do a good job in that regard in the first one. I was happy to see Damodar back, as I thought he turned in the only decent performance from the original. I also feel that the combat and the actions of the heroes really captured how it works in the D&D game without it coming across as stupid, cheesy, or unrealistic. Those are the good points. The not so good points are that you can really tell in a lot of areas that they are definitely working with a lower budget this time. The acting is under-par in so many areas, and I really had a hard time liking the main characters. It also gets off to a pretty slow start. Also gone are the wie shots of the fantastic city that we had in the first one. This one really brings it back around and emphasizes that this is set in a medievel city. I'm still deciding which I liked better - the Star Wars style city or the grim and gritty city. 

Bottom line, if I were to rate this with LotR as 10 and the first D&D movie as a 1, I would probably give this one a 6. It is a vast improvement on the original, but it still suffers in many areas. Overall, having watched it, I don't wish I could get those two hours of my life back.

_edit: Also, characters needed more spikes on armor._


----------



## Alzrius

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I think they did a much better job making things make sense in this movie. The monsters did an adequate job representing their role in the game, where they didn't do a good job in that regard in the first one.




While I still had some problems with the monsters, this time they were minor quibbles instead of just another entry on the list of things that ruined the movie for me. However, I still wish the lich had looked more lich-like (e.g. glowing pinpoints in his eye sockets).



> _I was happy to see Damodar back, as I thought he turned in the only decent performance from the original._




I agree almost completely, but he didn't get enough combat in this one at all, this is especially true since he's existed for over a century now, so he should have either learned some magic (something I was unsure about the entire film) or improved his fighting skills.



> _The acting is under-par in so many areas, and I really had a hard time liking the main characters._




Not a problem for me, since I tend to enjoy the villains more anyway in whatever movie I'm seeing.



> _ Also gone are the wie shots of the fantastic city that we had in the first one. This one really brings it back around and emphasizes that this is set in a medievel city. I'm still deciding which I liked better - the Star Wars style city or the grim and gritty city. _



I like the gitty city better...it makes me think that Ismer is dying.   



> _Bottom line, if I were to rate this with LotR as 10 and the first D&D movie as a 1, I would probably give this one a 6. It is a vast improvement on the original, but it still suffers in many areas. Overall, having watched it, I don't wish I could get those two hours of my life back._




As I said to a friend, I wouldn't pay eight bucks to see this, but I could be talked into paying five.


----------



## Ranger REG

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> I have a catalog of over 800 DVDs so I've see my share of movies. Yeah, worst movie of all time is pretty exaggerated, but that doesn't mean that D&D doesn't suck hardcore. I'll tell you what, looking at other films in the fantasy genre, D&D is definitely at the bottom of the list. Its just really sad when you can't take a big property and make it cooler then Hercules and Xena when you have a better budget and a great actor like Jeremy Irons. Hell, the logo even sucks. Bottom line there is no saving that movie and there are a dozen other B fantasy movies I'd rather watch.



Better budget and a good acting cast doesn't make Courtney Solomon a good director.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Better budget and a good acting cast doesn't make Courtney Solomon a good director.




Good point.


----------



## Ranger REG

Unfortunately, the brand is not good enough or is proving to be unfilmable to A-list directors.

Then again, who knows? It took several movies about vampires to get a few good ones.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the brand is not good enough or is proving to be unfilmable to A-list directors.
> 
> Then again, who knows? It took several movies about vampires to get a few good ones.




Historically, Vampir films have been around for a long time. Thus, the process of refinement has been decades in the making.

Time, a better mindset and technology plays into the upgrade.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Granted D&D1 is no winner, but it is Oscar Best Picture winning material next to "Alone in the Dark" - a movie which is so bad even watching it to laugh at its badness is impossible.

Let me be clear: _Alone in the Dark _ is the worst movie I have ever seen, in any genre - at any time. It isn't even close. Christian Slater wasn't bad in it, but every other facet of the movie stunk.

I do think the "crap on D&D 1" in-joke is taken to extremes a little.

*******************************

That said, D&D2 is a better movie. Its material is still a touch weak and there are elements of it that don't work terribly well - but it's not *bad*.

If they are going to make a D&D movie at all - the one they should make is the DragonLance Chronicles. But - that wouldn't be cheap to do without butchering it I guess and an "A" picture SFX budget needs a ton of dough, a great script and LotR style funding. (All of which is expecting a bit much on the heels of LotR).

Ah well - some day...


----------



## Knightfall

*WotDG Movie Stills*

Okay, I found these stills online at the Sorcerer's Place.

http://www.sorcerers.net/Main/Articles/wrath_of_the_dragon_god_stills.php

Later,

KF72


----------



## trancejeremy

Hmmmm, is it me, or does the elf lady look, er, fat? (Not that there is anything wrong with that, just typically you think of elves as being _willowy_. Unless she's a Keebler elf...). Also, is that their stunt doubles holding the horses (at least for the first two)

Well anyway, the trailer they've been showing on the SF channel looks decent. 

They also seem to be hyping it.




N.B. You get very strange results when you do a search on google for Keebler Elf, which I did to check my spelling.


----------



## Wormwood

I should be finished statting out the characters this week, and I'll be posting "Wormwood's Guide to D&D 2" immediately following the broadcast.


----------



## Knightfall

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well anyway, the trailer they've been showing on the SF channel looks decent.




Yes, but is there anywhere you can see the trailer online, at SciFi Channel's website or elsewhere? It would be nice to see THIS trailer.

KF72


----------



## Klaus

Ditto. I'd like to check out this trailer.


----------



## werk

I posted this in the wrong thread I think...www.scifi.com/dnd

I don't see a trailer, but SciFi is definitely taking ownership of this puppy and running with it.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Just saw the trailer ... premieres 10/8 at 9PM EST on Sci FI.  Looks like there is some potential.


----------



## Chairman7w

Ugh.  That doesn't bode well.  When I'm channel surfing and come across a movie on Sci-Fi I usually stop for a minute or two just for laughs.


----------



## Knightfall

*More movie stills!*

These ones are at BeyondHollywood.com. Not as good as the previous three I posted...

http://www.beyondhollywood.com/reviews/dungeonsanddragons2.htm#MOVIEPICS

KF72


----------



## IndigoRage

*Just Finished Watching It*

And I have to say, it's pretty darn good. Much better than I expected.
And I also must say, I do love DVR ;-)

Pax,
Indigo


----------



## Nightfall

I think the appearance of Falazure helped some.   Just wish they'd had an cameo of Orcus too.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I think the appearance of Falazure helped some.   Just wish they'd had an cameo of Orcus too.




Now, now, consider this as a reintroducing, or a introducing to the new blood, who might have their interest peeked.


----------



## The Thayan Menace

*D&D2: Wrath of the Reviewer*

Considering that this is a "spoiler-free" thread, I cannot unload on this cinematic travesty as much as I would like.

However, I can say this ... it was so horrid, that I actually had fun watching it. In fact ... I had such a good time, dogging it from start to finish, that I 'm actually thinking of buying the DVD.

That being said, did anybody else notice the bad sound? I felt like I was watching a poorly dubbed martial arts film.

-Samir


----------



## KenM

I thought the acting was just average, the effects could have beren better. Buts its a much better DnD movie then the first one. There are lots of refences to modules, when someone casts a spell, they use the spell compnents from the spell description, ect.


----------



## The Thayan Menace

*D&D2: Accursed Cinema*

The movie's forced usage of gaming terminology (a.k.a. "D&Disms") was bad enough by itself.

However, to make matters worse, the film is also loaded with _grotesque_ plot holes and rules errors.

By the way, does anybody have a link to a D&D2 thread that includes spoilers? I cannot give this movie the flensing it deserves on a "spoiler-free" thread.

-Samir


----------



## Wormwood

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> However, I can say this ... it was so horrid, that I actually had fun watching it. In fact ... I had such a good time, dogging it from start to finish, that I 'm actually thinking of buying the DVD.




Oh relax already.

It was good, cheesy fun. 

It is the movie we D&D fans deserve. That says more about us than it say about the film.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Oh relax already.
> 
> It was good, cheesy fun.
> 
> It is the movie we D&D fans deserve. That says more about us than it say about the film.




*We deserve more*...and you know it!


----------



## Wormwood

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *We deserve more*...and you know it!




LOL!

Fanboy geeks deserve whatever they get. 

/fanboy geek


----------

